# 10% besitzen etwa 50%



## MasterXoX (6. Mai 2012)

"Ein Mensch ist gerecht, wenn er anderen das zukommen lässt, was ihnen zusteht, auch wenn dies seinen eigenen Interessen Abbruch tut. Gerechtigkeit in diesem Sinne zählt zu den Tugenden.
Wir nennen aber nicht nur Menschen gerecht oder ungerecht, sondern auch: Gesetze, Regeln, Zustände, Ordnungen, Verteilungsschlüssel. 
Ein Gesetz, das nur den Männern oder nur den Besitzenden das Wahlrecht verleiht, halten wir für ungerecht. *Und wenn in Deutschland die obersten zehn Prozent der Vermögenden etwa die Hälfte des Gesamtvermögens besitzen, dann sagen wir: Dieser Zustand kann doch nicht gerecht sein.*
Letzlich stecken aber hinter gerechten oder ungerechten Gesetzen usw. doch immer Menschen, die gerecht oder ungerecht sind oder aber glauben, das Gerechte zu tun."

Hallo erstmal 

Folgende Frage: Würdet ihr es gerecht finden, wenn 10% des Volkes etwa 50% des Gesamtvermögens besitzen? Würdet ihr es irgendwie ändern wenn ihr könntet? Oder findet ihr das gut so?
Würdet ihr es überhaupt ändern wollen?
Quasi so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eine Philoaufgabe 
mfg


----------



## Kamsi (6. Mai 2012)

> Würdet ihr es gerecht finden, wenn 10% des Volkes etwa 50% des Gesamtvermögens besitzen?



Da ich nicht dazu gehöre - nein




> Würdet ihr es irgendwie ändern wenn ihr könntet?



kannst eh nichts machen dagegen - als volk haste selbst in ner demokratie heute keine stimme mehr



> Oder findet ihr das gut so?



Nö, siehe 1



> Würdet ihr es überhaupt ändern wollen?



Siehe 2 - du kannst legal heute nichts mehr ändern


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Schwieriges Thema.
Die Frage ist doch aber auch immer ob es verdient ist und ob die Fehler nur in der Person zu suchen der richtige Weg ist um 'Gerechtigkeit' zu ergründen.

Ist Bill Gates (derzeit die geschätzt zweitreichste Person) als verhältnismäßig bescheiden lebender Mensch und seinen vielen Spendengeldern denn ein gerechter Mensch?

Mir fällt es schwer mich auf diese Frage konkret zu beziehen - auf welches Land bezieht sich denn diese Aussage oder ist das nur ein theoretisches Konstrukt? Die Antwort die hier viele suchen könnte ich einfach der Kommunismus sein..


----------



## myadictivo (6. Mai 2012)

gehts mir denn schlecht, wenn ich "nur" meine 1,5k netto im monat nachhause bring ?
macht geld glücklich ?

eine philosophieaufgabe


----------



## Potpotom (6. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> macht geld glücklich ?


Nein, aber es beruhigt und gibt Zeit sich an angenehmeren Dingen zu erfreuen.
;-)


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2012)

Gerecht wäre wohl wenn jeder von derselben geringen Geldsumme leben könnte und wenn man alles restliche Geld auf diejenigen verteilen würde, die es am nötigsten haben um denselben Status zu erreichen.

Dass das aber reine Utopie ist, ist auch klar....


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gerecht wäre wohl wenn jeder von derselben geringen Geldsumme leben könnte und wenn man alles restliche Geld auf diejenigen verteilen würde, die es am nötigsten haben um denselben Status zu erreichen.



Mal eine andere Sichtweise: Gerecht ist das jeder bekommt wofür er arbeitet. Leistung als Stichwort.
Ich stimme dir nämlich in der Aussage so erstmal nicht zu. Ich glaube aber das du es durchaus anders meinst, es nur nicht ausführlich genug ausgedrückt hast.

Achja und ja, Geld macht glücklich.
Geld allein natürlich nicht, Geld ist ja nur der Gegenwert für die Dinge die dich glücklich machen.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> gehts mir denn schlecht, wenn ich "nur" meine 1,5k netto im monat nachhause bring ?
> macht geld glücklich ?
> 
> eine philosophieaufgabe



schlecht geht es dir da auf keinen falls viele leuten wären dadrüber froh weil der durchnschnittliche lohn in deutschland unter 1200 brutto liegt teils mit schicht und wochendarbeit und bei gelernten tätigkeiten

zeitarbeitsfirmen, lieber ausländer importieren statt inländer auszubilden, ein korruptes und defektes sozial und integrationssystem, usw

irgendwann wird deutschland wie in frankreich und usa brennen in bestimmten städten


----------



## jeef (6. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gerecht wäre wohl wenn jeder von derselben geringen Geldsumme leben könnte und wenn man alles restliche Geld auf diejenigen verteilen würde, die es am nötigsten haben um denselben Status zu erreichen.
> 
> Dass das aber reine Utopie ist, ist auch klar....



Das wäre eigentlich gleich zusetzten mit gar keinem Geld mehr


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2012)

die frage ist falsch formuliert. du willst kein statement zu sozialer gerechtigkeit (denn diese ist in der tat ind eutschland vorhanden) sondern eins zur sozialen ungleichheit
und diesbezüglich habe ich kein problem damit das 10% der leute 50% des kapitals halten. warum sollte ich auch? wenn leute sich dort hoch arbeiten dann verdienen sie das gehalt meist auch. jeder beschwert sich immer über manager gehälter, aber man muss sich mal angucken was diese manager den firmen auch für gelder einbrimgen. da sind die abfindungen etc meist nur peanuts.
wer hingegen lieber gender studies studieren möchte kann das gerne tun, soll doch aber bitte nciht erwarten damit das große geld zu machen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> macht geld glücklich ?


"das geld nicht glücklich macht ,sagen nur leute die davon nicht genug haben"



ja darum hab ich philo in der schule gehasst. nutzloser stuss


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Letzlich stecken aber hinter gerechten oder ungerechten Gesetzen usw. doch immer Menschen, die gerecht oder ungerecht sind oder aber glauben, das Gerechte zu tun."



Ich weiss nicht ob ich dem zustimmen kann.

Und zum Thema "Macht Geld glücklich?":

Es ist bequemer in einem Ferrari zu heulen als auf dem Fahrrad.


----------



## Neuroticpsych (6. Mai 2012)

die frage ist doch eher, wie kann es sein das 10% der erdbevölkerung 90% des reichtums besitzt 
das problem ist global......
oder wie kann es sein, das wir versuchen andere nationen auszurotten unter dem deckmantel der demokratie, dabei geht es nur um resurcen?!
sollten wir uns nicht eher auf ein miteinander konzentrieren...also auf ein wir statt auf ein ich?!


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kannst eh nichts machen dagegen - als volk haste selbst in ner demokratie heute keine stimme mehr



Und wann genau hatte man eine?


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Seht euch doch den Guttenberg an, WOOOOOOOOOW er hatte keinen echten Doktor, ja und wenn juckts, er hat gute Arbeit geleistet und was macht



Gesetze zu verabschieden die sich nichtmal mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbaren können halte ich nicht gerade für gute Arbeit.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Seht euch doch den Guttenberg an, WOOOOOOOOOW er hatte keinen echten Doktor, ja und wenn juckts, er hat gute Arbeit geleistet und was macht
> Frau Zeigefingerunddaumensindzusammengeklebt schiebt unsere Steuergelder nach Griechenland anstatt das die infrastruktur gestärkt wird oder neue Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden.
> Ich bin davon so aufgebracht das können sich manche leute garnicht vorstellen.



und genau das läuft in deutschland falsch wenn von blendern behauptet wird sie leisten gute arbeit. sag mir ein beispiel wo gtb gute arbeit geleistet hat? seine bundeswehrreform ist ein einziger mist, sein einsetzen für stopschilder im internet war nonsens und, er hat sogar ins einem lebenslauf gelogen.
noch dazu hast du überhaupt keine ahung von wirtschaft. und dann willst du tatsächlich mehr demokratie?

edit: und nur mal um das klar zu machen, deutschland profitierte immens davon das griechenland in den euro kam, hast du mal gesehen was dort unten für autos gefahren werden? welche firmen da technik stellen? du willst arbeitsplätze denkst aber nicht soweit als das einnahmenseinbußen jobs vernichtet

edit2: da sieht man mal wieder das politische themen nicht ins buffedforum gehören, der gemeine gamer hat halt kein entsprechend großes interesse um sich in dem gebiet fundiert zu bewegen. /reported


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Mai 2012)

Neuroticpsych schrieb:


> das problem ist global......


Schau ich mir die Grafik vom Eingangspost an, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass das Problem nicht global, sondern auf Deutschland beschränkt diskutiert werden soll.

Der Begriff "(obere) 10%" scheint immer irgendwie negativ belegt zu sein. Aber sind die alle so böse? Hatten sie einfach nur zur rechten Zeit den richtigen Riecher?
Meine Stadt ist ein wahres Sammelbecken für diese "10%". Jauch, Joop, Software-Milliardär Plattner, Springer-Vorstandschef Döpfner, Oscar-Preisträger, Stars und Sternchen. Geschadet hat dieser Stadt niemand von ihnen. X-Millionen haben sie in kulturelle und soziale Projekte geschoben.
Gerecht ist es ganz sicher nicht, dass manch einer sich mit drei Jobs über Wasser halten muss. Ob das automatisch die Gutverdiener zu Ungerechten abstempelt, überlass ich den Hobbyphilosophen hier.


@ichigoleader, trink mal einen Tee.


----------



## MrBlaki (6. Mai 2012)

Naja die meisten die ein beträchtliches Vermögen besitzen haben dafür auch was getan. Ich kann niemanden dafür verurteilen der hart für sein Vermögen gearbeitet hat. Also wäre es auch ungerecht irgendwas daran zu ändern.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2012)

genau so sehe ich es auch Blaki  +1


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Man kann dort nochmal einhaken, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen den VW Manager der in den Vorstand will 16/6 arbeitet und sein zuhause im Monat ca. 2 Tage zu Gesicht bekommt und den Fußballspieler oder Schauspieler. Nun sollte noch gesagt sein das der VW Manager weniger Geld verdient als der 1. Ligist.

Allerdings ist auch das legitimiert, warum? Weil wir ja diejenigen sind die diese Leute bezahlen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> und genau das läuft in deutschland falsch wenn von blendern behauptet wird sie leisten gute arbeit. sag mir ein beispiel wo gtb gute arbeit geleistet hat? seine bundeswehrreform ist ein einziger mist, ...



Das ist falsch. Ich hörte bisher von Bundeswehrsoldaten und einem Oberfeldwebel nur ausgesprochen positives.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Ich hörte bisher von Bundeswehrsoldaten und einem Oberfeldwebel nur ausgesprochen positives.



Deswegen ist das natürlich falsch. Weil du von einem Oberfeldwebel etwas gehört hast.
Bitte, wir sollten nicht in Politik abdriften, das ist zwar schwierig bei soeinem Thema aber dann ist hier direkt dicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen ist das natürlich falsch. Weil du von einem Oberfeldwebel etwas gehört hast.
> Bitte, wir sollten nicht in Politik abdriften, das ist zwar schwierig bei soeinem Thema aber dann ist hier direkt dicht.



Korrekt. Wenn es darum geht, ob Hartz 4 zum Leben reicht oder nicht und mir jemand sagt, dass er damit gut zurecht kommt; ein anderer aber sagt mir, dass es nicht reicht, hat er den ersten nicht widerlegt.

Hoffe das Beispiel war verständlich. Wenn jemand ohne Untermauerung seiner Argumentation sagt "Die Reform war scheisse" dann ist das für eine Diskussion schlecht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Gut das du das ganze überhaupt nicht oberflächlich betrachtest. Ich habe gedacht das die Bundeswehrreform etwas mehr bewegt hätte als das Leben einiger Oberfeldwebel. Da war ja noch was mit ner Wehrpflicht, Zivildienst, Berufslaufbahnen und verankerten Grundrechten. Aber jetzt weiß ichs ja besser.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Mai 2012)

Mir ging es in erster Linie um die Situation für die Betroffenen (Soldaten). Als betroffener der ausgesetzten Wehrpflicht kann ich nur sagen, dass ich die Reform auch in dieser Hinsicht super fand.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Die Soldaten sind aber längst nicht alle betroffenen und damit war die Aussage entweder bullshit oder zu pauschal - was darfst du dir jetzt aussuchen.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Ich hörte bisher von Bundeswehrsoldaten und einem Oberfeldwebel nur ausgesprochen positives.



die bundeswehrreform hatte zum ziel geld zu sparen......


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Mai 2012)

Über die schlechte Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Benutzung von Ironie kann man hinwegsehen, aber jetzt auch noch beleidigend... mit dir möchte man wirklich nicht diskutieren. Unrecht haben und unfreundlich sein ist eine sehr kontraproduktive Kombination /outa here


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ... mit dir möchte man wirklich nicht diskutieren.



Mit dir auch nicht. Das liegt aber eher an deinen fehlenden Argumenten als an deiner Person.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Sichtweise: Gerecht ist das jeder bekommt wofür er arbeitet. Leistung als Stichwort.


Führen wir diesen Gedanken konsequent durch, wäre dies das Ende des Sozialstaats. Denn man dürfte sich um Personen, die keine Leistung (mehr) bringen, auch nicht kümmern. Da wären zu nennen, chronisch Kranke, Alte und Behinderte...


----------



## vollmi (6. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> macht geld glücklich ?



Geld allein macht IMHO nicht glücklich.

Ich habe schon Jobangebote bekomme wo ich rund 80% mehr Lohn eingestrichen hätte, als beim gegenwärtigen Arbeitgeber.

Allerdings müsste ich dann in der Firma auf diverse Annehmlichkeiten verzichten welche für mich zur zeit wesentlich glücklicher machen würde als das mehr an Geld.
- z.B. Ueberwachung der Arbeitszeit
- längerer Arbeitsweg
- Familiärer Arbeitsplatz bei dem jeder jeden mit Vornamen kennt und auch duzt und eins Trinken geht.

mfg René


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2012)

das alles lässt sich aber auch bis zu einem wissen grad monetär aufwiegen


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2012)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Naja die meisten die ein beträchtliches Vermögen besitzen haben dafür auch was getan. Ich kann niemanden dafür verurteilen der hart für sein Vermögen gearbeitet hat. Also wäre es auch ungerecht irgendwas daran zu ändern.



"Die meisten"?
Ich fechte das mal stark an. Wer sind "die meisten"?
Alle Millionäre und Millardäre? Der Mann mit dem dicken Mercedes nebenan?

Und wer hat "hart" für sein Vermögen gearbeitet?
Waffenlobbyisten? Der Sesselfurzer aus dem großen Konzern? Politiker, deren Leistung der Normalbürger immer wieder anzweifelt?
Was ist "hart"?
Der Horst, der jeden morgen um 7 Uhr im Büro sitzt und 8 Stunden am Computer Zahlen verschiebt? Oder doch der chinesische Reisbauer, der 16 Stunden am Tag bei Wind und Wetter auf dem Feld steht um seiner Familie eine Hand voll Reis anbieten zu können?

Deine Aussage ist leider ziemlich undifferenziert, wie man fairerweise zugeben muss.

Es ist ungerecht, jemandem etwas wegzunehmen, was er sich mit ehrlicher und (nach Definition von hart) "harter" Arbeit verdient hat.
Es wäre aber meiner Meinung nach nicht ungerecht, Geld zu verteilen, welches sich in grobem Unverhältnis in kapitalistischen Konzernen verteilt, während anderen Menschen im Gegenzug die Lebensgrundlage fehlt.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser sesselfurzer hat sich durch das bwlstudium gequält, wahrscheinlich vor anfang 30 nichts großartig verdient, ein studiendarlehn an der backe und musste für solch eine position mti einer der besten sein und gute arbeitleisten wenn er da bleiben kann. einfach sieht anders aus


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> [...]
> Bitte, wir sollten nicht in Politik abdriften, das ist zwar schwierig bei soeinem Thema aber dann ist hier direkt dicht.


El es correcto.


----------



## Wolfner (7. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> macht geld glücklich ?





Geld allein macht nicht Glücklich.
Ich muss mir zumindestens was dafür kaufen können!


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Mai 2012)

Gabs da nicht letztens sogar mal wieder eine Studie zu ?
Wenn ich mich richtig erinner macht Geld glücklich.
Bis 20000 Euro Netto steigt die Kurve noch gut an, darüber hinaus wird Geld dann so sachte unwichtiger.

Sprich 20000 Euro Netto im Jahr machen glücklich, mehr sind nur noch ganz nett.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Korrekt. Wenn es darum geht, ob Hartz 4 zum Leben reicht oder nicht und mir jemand sagt, dass er damit gut zurecht kommt; ein anderer aber sagt mir, dass es nicht reicht, hat er den ersten nicht widerlegt.
> 
> Hoffe das Beispiel war verständlich. Wenn jemand ohne Untermauerung seiner Argumentation sagt "Die Reform war scheisse" dann ist das für eine Diskussion schlecht zu gebrauchen.



hartz 4 ist eh witzig. war doch letzt erst wieder ne diskussion in der glotze. famlilie mit kind steht vorm zoo. können sich den eintritt nicht leisten. aber hauptsache die eltern stehn mit bench klamotten vorm zoo


----------



## Lakor (7. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Allerdings ist auch das legitimiert, warum? Weil wir ja diejenigen sind die diese Leute bezahlen.



Diese Aussage finde ich echt überzogen wenn sie in einem Atemzug mit Managern getätigt wird. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte die Gehälter gewisser Manager auf ein angebrachtes Niveau zu legen; ich würde nicht lang zögern.

Aber was das Thema allgemein angeht, aber grade das Schichten Denken im Besonderen: 

Man bräuchte nach wie vor eine Arbeits-Wert-Theorie, die allen Ansprüchen (sowohl denen des Arbeitnehmenden, als auch denen des Arbeitgebers) genügt. 

"Der kleine Mann" bekommt für seine geschufteten Stunden nunmal weniger als der, welcher ihn bezahlt und das zieht sich in der Regel bis in die Chefetage so weiter, was allerdings nicht bedeutet, dass ungleich viel/hart gearbeitet wird (von keiner Seite aus).

Und zur Ausgangsfrage und ob ich es ändern würde: Nein. Ich bin zwar nicht völlig zufrieden mit unserem System, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass z.B. kommunistische Ansätze unser Land (oder global betrachtet, die Welt) weiter bringen würden, das hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt.

Um ganz hypothetisch zu sprechen: Am gerechtesten wäre es, sämtliches Geld in einen Topf zu schmeißen und damit utilitaristisch korrekt umzugehen. Dass das natürlich völlig an der Umsetzung scheitert ist selbstredend.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Sprich 20000 Euro Netto im Jahr machen glücklich, mehr sind nur noch ganz nett.



Das sind doch gerademal 1,6t€.
Für die Sachen die ich mache, besitzen will und vorhabe doch erheblich zu wenig.

"Macht Geld glücklich" ?
Bis auf eine liebende Frau und Blagen..klar!
Geld nimmt Geldsorgen.
Geld bringt tolle Sachen mit sich, wo ich ausm Grinsen nicht rauskommen würde.
Man muss sich einfach absolut keinen Kopf um irgendwas machen. "Scheisse der TV ist kaputtgegangen" -> "vllt finden wir ja einen noch größeren!  "

Natürlich können die 10% ihren Kram behalten.
Und eher würde ich es auf irgendwelche ausländischen Konten bringen, als mich dann hier vom Staat verarschen zu lassen. -> Nehmen wir mal an, ich müsste was abgeben, damit alle gleich viel haben.
Hier würde dann eh kein Mensch mehr arbeiten gehen.

Bis auf Spenden würde ich davon auch nichts abdrücken.
Je nachdem wieviel es ist, profitiert natürlich noch meine Familie davon.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> *Und wenn in Deutschland die obersten zehn Prozent der Vermögenden etwa die Hälfte des Gesamtvermögens besitzen*




ich glaub du sprichst damit einen Stern-Artikel von vor 1 Monat oder so an,da ging es nämlich genau um die "gerechte" Vermögensstruktur in Deutschland...

witzig fand ich in dem artikel auch den vergleich zwischen normalverdienern,spitzenmanagern udn dem scheiss aldi-albrecht,der seine mitarbeiter ausbeutet udn knechtet...in dem bericht stellte die 20 cm grosse stern-seite das einkommen der meisten deutschen da,wobei so 1 cm ungefährt 2000 euro entsprach...demnach wären so ca.80 % auf der unteren sternseite zu finden udn einige spitzenverdiener auf der oberen seite des stern...der albrecht allerdings wäre in dem vergleich nur mit fernglas zu sehen,da er satte 3 km von der sternseite entfernt wäre!!!!

das manager mit hoher verantwortung udn einer arbeitszeit von mindestens 60 std(die haben nicht son feierabend und we wie wir es kennen) mehr verdienen müssen als der fabrikarbeiter ist lt sternbericht auch jedem klar,allerdings bringt keiner verständnis dafür auf,dass es gleich 250 mal so viel sein muss...da fehlt einfach die relation heutzutage wenn ein hart arbeitender mensch am fliessband 1,5 k am ende des monats hat udn der manager 250 k...
von daher rührt natürlich auch das unverständnis für die summen im fussball udn im showgeschäft,die für den normalsterblichen unglaubliche summen darstellen...

von diesen 10%(im sternbericht waren es glaub ich sogar nur 3 % die 50 % des gesamtvermögens der deutschen halten) sind mehr als die hälfte nur durchs erben an dieses geld gekommen...udn diese elitäre sonderschicht achtet auch peinlichst darauf,dass auch ja kein anderer in diesen kreis der erlauchten hineingelangt...
wenn man das mal betrachtet,dann haben wir uns vom mittelalter nicht sehr weit weiter entwickelt.schon damals waren adel udn klerus mit ca.10 % ganz oben vertreten und 90 % mussten die drecksarbeit machen...

udn hinzu kommt auch noch die neid-mentalität,die auch im sternbericht angesprochen wurde:in einem grossen test wurden spitzenverdiener gefragt,ob sie lieber 10 % mehr einkommen haben wollten udn gleichzeitig alle anderen spitzenverdiener-kollegen um ihn herum 20 % mehr,oder aber er 10% weniger verdienen würde,während alle 20% weniger um ihn herum weniger bekommen würde....fast alle nannten letzteres...ich könnte echt kotzen...


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Wer sich seinen Reichtum auf ehrliche Art erarbeitet hat (sprich nicht gestohlen) und ja, da gehört für mich auch das ererben dazu, der hats verdient, reich zu sein und daran ändern würd ich nichts.


----------



## floppydrive (7. Mai 2012)

Eure Armut kotzt mich an, einfach nur schrecklich das ihr immer über die Leute rumheult die einfach besser sind 

Ich gehe jetzt erstmal mit meinem Platinverzierten Porsche GT3 ne runde bedrohte Tierarten jagen.


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wer hat "hart" für sein Vermögen gearbeitet?
> Waffenlobbyisten? Der Sesselfurzer aus dem großen Konzern? Politiker, deren Leistung der Normalbürger immer wieder anzweifelt?
> Was ist "hart"?
> 
> Der Horst, der jeden morgen um 7 Uhr im Büro sitzt und 8 Stunden am Computer Zahlen verschiebt? Oder doch der chinesische Reisbauer, der 16 Stunden am Tag bei Wind und Wetter auf dem Feld steht um seiner Familie eine Hand voll Reis anbieten zu können?



Da wir in einer Angebot und Nachfrage Wirtschaft leben, spielt es eigentlich nicht so eine grosse rolle wie "hart" man gearbeitet hat und arbeitet. Sonder wieviel Nachfrage nach der Arbeit besteht und wieviele in der Lage sind diese Arbeit zu leisten.

Wenn es also so einfach ist 8 Stunden im Büro die Zahlen zu schieben und es soo gut bezahlt wird. Warum ist da das Angebot eben dieser Arbeiter die das tun nicht viel grösser so dass das Angebot die Nachfrage einholt und die Löhne automatisch niedriger werden?



> Es ist ungerecht, jemandem etwas wegzunehmen, was er sich mit ehrlicher und (nach Definition von hart) "harter" Arbeit verdient hat.
> Es wäre aber meiner Meinung nach nicht ungerecht, Geld zu verteilen, welches sich in grobem Unverhältnis in kapitalistischen Konzernen verteilt, während anderen Menschen im Gegenzug die Lebensgrundlage fehlt.



Um zu verhindern das jemandem die Lebensgrundlage fehlt, dafür haben wir ja den Sozialen Staat. Und ich gehe soweit das niemandem in unseren Ländern die Lebensgrundlage fehlt. Klar es gibt Menschen ohne Arbeit welche sich wegen Harz4 nicht jeden Tag Fleisch und Zigaretten und Kino leisten können. Das ist IMHO aber noch weit weg von Lebensgrundlage nicht vorhanden.

mfG René


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da wir in einer Angebot und Nachfrage Wirtschaft leben, spielt es eigentlich nicht so eine grosse rolle wie "hart" man gearbeitet hat und arbeitet. Sonder wieviel Nachfrage nach der Arbeit besteht und wieviele in der Lage sind diese Arbeit zu leisten.
> 
> Wenn es also so einfach ist 8 Stunden im Büro die Zahlen zu schieben und es soo gut bezahlt wird. Warum ist da das Angebot eben dieser Arbeiter die das tun nicht viel grösser so dass das Angebot die Nachfrage einholt und die Löhne automatisch niedriger werden?



Ich habe nie behauptet, es sei "einfach" in welcher Relation auch immer du das jetzt meinst.
Worum es mir geht, ist das eher Verhältnis zu anderen Einkommen. Und meiner Meinung nach leistet oben beschriebener Angestellter nichts, was man in Relation zu anderen Berufsfeldern als "hart" bezeichnen könnte. Das ist aber wieder meine sehr subjektive Einschätzung und dass jetzt die ganzen Sesselfurzer aus dem Büro Sturm laufen würden gegen meine Behauptungen, wundert mich nicht. Jeder verteidigt doch seine Errungenschaften wie ein Löwe. Gern bleibt dabei allerdings die Verhältnismässigkeit ausser Acht. Denn über den Tellerrand schauen ist immer noch ein Novum für viele Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft - wenn sie es denn überhaupt mal tun. 
Ein Busfahrer z.B. müsste meiner Meinung nach etwas mehr verdienen, als jemand, der den ganzen Tag im Büro sitzt.
Beide sitzen den ganzen Tag auf ihrem Hintern, trotzdem würde ich diese Einschätzung treffen. Worauf berufe ich mich da? Auf gar nix. Auf mein Gefühl von Gerechtigkeit. Das hat allerdings nicht viel zu sagen, weil, wie oben beschrieben, jeder ein anderes Gerechtigkeitsempfinden hat, insbesondere beeinflusst von seinem subjektiven Standpunkt.


Und für mich spielt es durchaus eine Rolle, weil ich versuche die Gesellschaft nicht als das zu sehen, in dass es hineingedrängt wird, sondern als das, was es nach moralischen Werten sein sollte.

Es ist einfach, alles so zu sehen, wie es jetzt gerade ist. Viel interessanter und moralisch wertvoller ist es jedoch, abstrakter zu sehen und alles mehr objektiv zu reflektieren.
Das betrifft natürlich auch unsere "Leistungsgesellschaft".




vollmi schrieb:


> Um zu verhindern das jemandem die Lebensgrundlage fehlt, dafür haben wir ja den Sozialen Staat. Und ich gehe soweit das niemandem in unseren Ländern die Lebensgrundlage fehlt. Klar es gibt Menschen ohne Arbeit welche sich wegen Harz4 nicht jeden Tag Fleisch und Zigaretten und Kino leisten können. Das ist IMHO aber noch weit weg von Lebensgrundlage nicht vorhanden.
> 
> mfG René



Ja, den berüchtigten Sozialstaat *Deutschland*. Da sind wir aber auch die größte Ausnahme auf dem Planeten. 
Ich habe mich mit dem Reisbauer Beispiel bewusst auf die ganze Welt bezogen. Bei dem H4 Beispiel stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Mai 2012)

Lakor schrieb:


> Diese Aussage finde ich echt überzogen wenn sie in einem Atemzug mit Managern getätigt wird. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte die Gehälter gewisser Manager auf ein angebrachtes Niveau zu legen; ich würde nicht lang zögern.



Die Aussage ist aber in einem Atemzug mit Fußballspielern und Schauspielern getätigt und nicht etwa mit Managern.
Wenn du dich also über überdimensionierte und unverdiente Gehälter beschwerst solltest du auch bei denen anfangen.



Ol@f schrieb:


> Führen wir diesen Gedanken konsequent durch, wäre dies das Ende des Sozialstaats. Denn man dürfte sich um Personen, die keine Leistung (mehr) bringen, auch nicht kümmern. Da wären zu nennen, chronisch Kranke, Alte und Behinderte...



Natürlich ist dieses Bild das des "Gesetz des stärkeren" - aber das ist ja im Prinzip nichts anderes als der Kapitalismus in reinform. Wir leben momentan auch in einem kapitalistischen Sozialstaat - es bedeutet ja nicht automatisch das wir unser soziales Auffangnetz über Board werfen müssen.


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich ist dieses Bild das des "Gesetz des stärkeren" - aber das ist ja im Prinzip nichts anderes als der Kapitalismus in reinform. Wir leben momentan auch in einem kapitalistischen Sozialstaat - es bedeutet ja nicht automatisch das wir unser soziales Auffangnetz über Board werfen müssen.



Das seh ich auch so....

Warum sollte es nicht möglich sein, kapitalistisches Vorgehen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren und gleichzeitig den Sozialstaat zu erhalten?
Die Behauptung, das eine ginge nicht ohne das andere, ist doch immer dasselbe von den Leuten, die es am wenigsten nötig haben.


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Busfahrer z.B. müsste meiner Meinung nach etwas mehr verdienen, als jemand, der den ganzen Tag im Büro sitzt.
> Beide sitzen den ganzen Tag auf ihrem Hintern, trotzdem würde ich diese Einschätzung treffen. Worauf berufe ich mich da? Auf gar nix. Auf mein Gefühl von Gerechtigkeit. Das hat allerdings nicht viel zu sagen, weil, wie oben beschrieben, jeder ein anderes Gerechtigkeitsempfinden hat, insbesondere beeinflusst von seinem subjektiven Standpunkt.


Warum? Er nichts dafür geleistet, um Busfahrer zu werden, ausser nem Führerschein. Der Bürohocker hingegen, musste sich, je nach Art des Jobs, unter Umständen viele Jahre lang aus- und weiterbilden. Ein Busfahrer wird sich nie weiterbilden müssen, ausser vielleicht wegen kleinen Änderungen im Betrieb.[/QUOTE]



Konov schrieb:


> Das seh ich auch so....
> 
> Warum sollte es nicht möglich sein, kapitalistisches Vorgehen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren und gleichzeitig den Sozialstaat zu erhalten?
> Die Behauptung, das eine ginge nicht ohne das andere, ist doch immer dasselbe von den Leuten, die es am wenigsten nötig haben.


Was ist bitteschön schlecht an kapitalistischem Vorgehen? Kapitalismus bringt den Leuten Ansporn, etwas aus ihrem Leben zu machen und sich nicht einfach mit dem Minimum zu begnügen.


----------



## floppydrive (7. Mai 2012)

Wie Davatar der einzige Mensch im Forum mit einer vertretbaren Weltanschauung ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2012)

Naja ein Busfahrer hat direkt Menschenleben am Arsch... da würde ich es irgendwie begrüßen, wenn er seinen Verstand bei der Sache hat und nicht daran ob und wieviel am ende des Monats noch an Geld übrigbleibt...

Einem "Zahlenschubser" kann zuweilen mal ein Fehler passieren ohne das es direkt tote gibt...


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Einem "Zahlenschubser" kann zuweilen mal ein Fehler passieren ohne das es direkt tote gibt...



Zum Beispiel nen Technischer Zeichner, Architekt, Ingenieur, etc 
Finds da immer nett, wenn nen Kumpel mich "beleidigen" will, weil ich nur im Büro sitze.


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Warum? Er nichts dafür geleistet, um Busfahrer zu werden, ausser nem Führerschein. Der Bürohocker hingegen, musste sich, je nach Art des Jobs, unter Umständen viele Jahre lang aus- und weiterbilden. Ein Busfahrer wird sich nie weiterbilden müssen, ausser vielleicht wegen kleinen Änderungen im Betrieb.



Mir ging es um die Arbeit die er verrichtet, nicht das, was er womöglich dafür getan hat, um dorthin zu gelangen oder irgendwoanders hinzugelangen.



Davatar schrieb:


> Was ist bitteschön schlecht an kapitalistischem Vorgehen? Kapitalismus bringt den Leuten Ansporn, etwas aus ihrem Leben zu machen und sich nicht einfach mit dem Minimum zu begnügen.



No comment ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mir ging es um die Arbeit die er verrichtet, nicht das, was er womöglich dafür getan hat, um dorthin zu gelangen oder irgendwoanders hinzugelangen.



Aber du kannst diesen Faktor ja nicht ignorieren.

Und mit dem Kapitalismus hat Davatar auch recht, ohne den Kapitalismus gibt es keine Motivation. Wieso mehr arbeiten als Andere? Wieso soll ich mehr lernen als Andere, wieso Schulden dafür aufnehmen? Wieso sollte ich bitte Verantwortung tragen? Wieso das Ganze wenn es sich im nachhinein nicht für mich lohnt.


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht sollte der Staat dann aufhoeren Abiturienten und Studenten finanziell zu foerdern - schliesslich werden die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Sesselfurzern in irgendwelchen Bueros oder Laboren. Eine Ausbildung zum Busfahrer waere wahrscheinlich auch deutlich guenstiger und ist ganz offensichtlich ungleich wichtiger...


----------



## Thoor (7. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ist bitteschön schlecht an kapitalistischem Vorgehen? Kapitalismus bringt den Leuten Ansporn, etwas aus ihrem Leben zu machen und sich nicht einfach mit dem Minimum zu begnügen.



Danke für eine der wenigen sinvollen Aussagen in diesem Thread  

Ich wünschte mir alle Leute die gegen den Kapitalismus wettern könnten mal eine Welt ohne diesen erleben... oder ihr geht einfach mal nach Nordkorea


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

Tja und ursprünglich gings um Gerechtigkeit oder hab ich da Kisuaheli gelesen...? ^^


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja ein Busfahrer hat direkt Menschenleben am Arsch... da würde ich es irgendwie begrüßen, wenn er seinen Verstand bei der Sache hat und nicht daran ob und wieviel am ende des Monats noch an Geld übrigbleibt...



Dann muss man die Anforderung an Busfahrer halt entsprechend anpassen. Dann wird es automatisch weniger Personen geben die dieser Verantwortung gewachsen sind und schon steigt der Lohn.
Wenn Busunternehmen natürlich jeden dahergelaufenen Depp mit Führerschein zum Busfahrer machen können, nehmen sie natürlich den billigsten.

mfG René


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja und ursprünglich gings um Gerechtigkeit oder hab ich da Kisuaheli gelesen...? ^^



Wenn das für dich die gesuchte Gerechtigkeit ist kannst du dich aber von Luxus und Fortschritt verabschieden. Es gibt wie gesagt niemanden mehr der Posten übernimmt dessen Anforderungen über dem Mindestmaß stehen - ist ja auch nicht gerecht das Einer Schulden für ein Studium aufnehmen muss und dann Verantwortung und mehr Arbeitszeit aufbringt um nicht mehr zu verdienen als Jemand der direkt mit dem Arbeiten begonnen hat.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ist bitteschön schlecht an kapitalistischem Vorgehen? Kapitalismus bringt den Leuten Ansporn, etwas aus ihrem Leben zu machen und sich nicht einfach mit dem Minimum zu begnügen.



den nötigen ansporn bringt der kapitalismus bestimmt,aber ich möchte hier nochmal auf die eigentliche frage des te eingehen,indem ich nochmal eine passage aus dem stern-bericht hier reinstelle und da wird aus dme kapitalismus plötzlich ein geldadel:
*Dem reichsten einen Prozent der Deutschen gehören 35,8 Prozent des Vermögens *



_Für die Geldelite könnte die Debatte gar nicht besser laufen. Wegen der Fixierung auf das Einkommen bleibt die wahre Reichtumsverschiebung beinahe unbeachtet: „Die Vermögenskonzentration hat in den letzten Jahren weiter zugenommen“, sagt Markus Grabka vom DIW in der nüchternen Sprache des Wissenschaftlers. Was er und seine Kollegen nachweisen können, ist eine wahrhaft revolutionäre Umverteilung nach oben: 1970 gehörten dem reichsten Zehntel der Gesellschaft 44 Prozent des gesamten Vermögens. Ihr Anteil ist inzwischen auf über 66 Prozent angewachsen. Der Vermögensschatz der Deutschen ist seit 1970 deutlich gestiegen. Der Zuwachs landete jedoch vor allem bei denen da oben. _



_Zur Erinnerung: Auch 1970 herrschte in der Bundesrepublik kein Kommunismus, sondern eine funktioniernde Marktwirtschaft mit deutlicher Ungleichheit. Würde der Kuchen noch nach demselben Verteilungsschlüssel wie vor 40 Jahren aufgeteilt, müssten die reicheren 10 Prozent 1,5 Billionen Euro an die ärmeren 99 Prozent abgeben. Die hätten mit einem Schlag 20 000 Euro zusätzlich uf der Habenseite. Pro Person. _



*Den ärmsten 90 Prozent gehören gerade 33,4 Prozent des Vermögens *



_Die Umverteilung macht auch bei den oberen zehn Prozent nicht halt. Das Vermögen wurde gleich ganz noch oben durchgereicht: „Die Schere geht auch zwischen oben und ganz oben auseinander“, hat Michael Hartmann festgestellt, der bekannteste Elitenforscher in Deutschland. Das berühmte eine Prozent ist der große Gewinner beim Reichtumsmonopoly. Inzwischen gehört ihm mehr als ein Drittel des gesamten Vermögens. Anders ausgedrückt: Ein Prozent der Gesellschaft besitzt mehr als die ärmsten 90 Prozent. Das sind die Zahlen für Deutschland, nicht für Indien oder Nigeria. _



_Weiter nach oben: Wir sind beim reichsten Promille, den oberen 80 000. Sie sind Privateigentümer fast eines Viertels des gesamten Vermögens. Der Frankfurter Soziologe Sighard Neckel nennt das eine „Re-Feudalisierung der Gesellschaft“. Deutschland hat also wieder einen Adel: den Geldadel_


----------



## koolt (7. Mai 2012)

1% der gesamten Weltbevölkerung besitzt 99% aller Güter der Welt..... dürfte alle Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Thoor (7. Mai 2012)

koolt schrieb:


> 1% der gesamten Weltbevölkerung besitzt 99% aller Güter der Welt..... dürfte alle Fragen beantworten.



Ahja, und das weisst du woher? Bild.de oder what?


----------



## koolt (7. Mai 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ahja, und das weisst du woher? Bild.de oder what?




Erkundig dich mal über große Konzerne, die Familien denen die gehören, Weltwirtschaftsgeschichte und Banken


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Dann stelle ich mal ne Frage: Was ist daran ungerecht, dass ich weniger oder mehr besitze, als jemand anderes?


----------



## Thoor (7. Mai 2012)

koolt schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch, aber wenns dich intressieren würde wärst du schon dabei dir die Informationen zu beschaffen.



Mal was ganz anderes: Der neue Präsident in Frankreich hat das Ziel das Grossverdiener bis zu 75% Steuern zahlen. Ich frage mich wie das fair sein kann. Wie kann es fair sein das beispielswiese ein Arzt oder Manager der grosse Verantwortung trägt, sich jeden Tag neuen Herausforderungen stellt und von früh bis spät arbeitet 75% seines Einkommens an den Staat abtreten muss, während jemand der lieber auf der faulen Haut liegt davon profitiert?

Es ist doch nur die logische Konsequenz das beim Kapital die Minderheit die Mehrheit des Einkommens/der Güter hat, ansonsten wäre es kein Kapitalismus. Aber wenns kein Kapitalismus gäbe und jeder gleich viel hätte, DAS wäre unfair. Wenn man etwas abstrakt denkt passt der Spruch "Acito = Reactio" durchaus, du bekommst wofür du arbeitest und dich bemühst. Ganz einfach. Vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner Beziehung und meinem Charakter, ich habe gelernt das ich kämpfen und arbeiten muss für etwas, wenn ich es dann aber bekomme habe ich mir das verdient, Punkt, Ende Aus.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Mai 2012)

Mir gefällt es nicht wirklich, in welche verbale Richtung sich der Thread entwickelt. Absolut nicht...


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2012)

Naja - man muss sich das auch genau anschauen. Hollande will, dass ein Jahreseinkommen von oberhalb 1Mio Euro mit 75% versteuert wird. Das heisst bis dahin zahlt man natuerlich erstmal den normalen Hoechststeuersatz und dann setzt der Extra-Hoechststeuersatz an. Inwieweit das "gerecht" ist, ist freilich eine andere Frage. Die muesste man dann aber grundsaetzlich im Bezug auf einen einkommensabhaengigen Lohnsteuersatz stellen.


----------



## koolt (7. Mai 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es geht mehr darum das du eine Aussage die offensichtlich nicht belegt ist und auch kaum wahr ist in den Raum stellst, und wenn man nach seriösen Quellen und ähnlichem fragst stellst du andere als "Dumm" hin weil sie nicht alles blindlings glauben.
> 
> Und flamechars erstellen ist btw. mal ganz arm.
> 
> und jetz b2t



Du hast meine Aussage von vornerein unglaubwürdig dargestellt mit dem Kommentar Bild.de.
Bild.de ist wirklich die letzte Seite die mir einfällt, und da sie dir wohl als erstes einfällt um meinen Beitrag ins lächerliche zu ziehen glaube ich nicht das du diese Hintergrundinformationen wirklich wissen willst oder es würdig bist sich die Arbeit zu machen. Schon genug das ich hier grad am Tippen bin wegen sowas. bye


----------



## Thoor (7. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - man muss sich das auch genau anschauen. Hollande will, dass ein Jahreseinkommen von oberhalb 1Mio Euro mit 75% versteuert wird. Das heisst bis dahin zahlt man natuerlich erstmal den normalen Hoechststeuersatz und dann setzt der Extra-Hoechststeuersatz an. Inwieweit das "gerecht" ist, ist freilich eine andere Frage. Die muesste man dann aber grundsaetzlich im Bezug auf einen einkommensabhaengigen Lohnsteuersatz stellen.



Verstehen wir uns nicht falsch, das "Grossverdiener" und Reiche mehr Steuern zahlen gehört für mich ebenso zum Kapitalismus wie mehr Lohn für höhere Jobs. Das ist ebenfalls eine logische Konsequenz. Das man den Steuersatz für Reiche/Superreiche erhöht, dafür bin ich ebenfalls. Aber 75%? Bei einem einkommen von 10 Millionen tritt man 7.5 Millionen an den Staat ab, und das kanns meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht sein.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Verstehen wir uns nicht falsch, das "Grossverdiener" und Reiche mehr Steuern zahlen gehört für mich ebenso zum Kapitalismus wie mehr Lohn für höhere Jobs. Das ist ebenfalls eine logische Konsequenz. Das man den Steuersatz für Reiche/Superreiche erhöht, dafür bin ich ebenfalls. Aber 75%? Bei einem einkommen von 10 Millionen tritt man 7.5 Millionen an den Staat ab, und das kanns meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht sein.




naja,die 75% gelten erst ab einer million...allesd wasd über eine million hinausgeht wird mit 75 % belastet...somit wird er wahrscheinlich nur c. 3 mio von 10 mio behaltenkönnen,aber auf der anderen seite find ich ein einkommen 10 mio auch ziemlich gigantisch.udn der unternehmer kann sicherlich auch mit 3 mio im jahr gut leben...und mal ganz ehrlich die reichen haben durch ihre steuerberater immer schlupflöcher,durch die sie an dem fiskus vorbeikommen im gegensatz zu uns kleinen,die auf heller und pfennig alles belegen müssen(zumindest verheiratete)bei der pflicht-steuererklärung....


----------



## win3ermute (7. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt wie gesagt niemanden mehr der Posten übernimmt dessen Anforderungen über dem Mindestmaß stehen - ist ja auch nicht gerecht das Einer Schulden für ein Studium aufnehmen muss und dann Verantwortung und mehr Arbeitszeit aufbringt um nicht mehr zu verdienen als Jemand der direkt mit dem Arbeiten begonnen hat.



Wie erklärst Du Dir dann Sozial-Pädagogen, die genau das machen, obwohl sie wissen, daß sie in diesem Beruf nicht reich werden? Von vielen anderen Richtungen abgesehen. 

Auch ein Lehrer wird nicht superreich, obwohl ihm im Grunde eine der wichtisten Funktionen in der Erziehung des Nachwuchses zukommt. Viele Informatiker wissen, daß sie im besten Falle ein gutes, aber kein überragendes Auskommen haben werden - sie studieren trotzdem kein BWL.

Die sog. "Neid- und Antikapitalismus-Diskussion" wird auch hier nicht auf einem differenziertem Niveau geführt. Angestossen wurde sie im wesentlichen durch völlig überzogene Gehälter von Managern, die überhaupt kein Risiko tragen, weil sie auch im schlimmsten Falle noch mit einem Bonus abgelöst werden. Deswegen greift die Sache mit der ach so großen Verantwortung kaum, wie die Bankenkrise gezeigt hat: Die Rechnung zahlt das arbeitende Volk per Steuergelder; die Manager fielen weich! In Anbetracht einer solch' risikolosen Beschäftigung darf man sich durchaus die Frage nach der Berechtigung dieser Phantasiegehälter stellen.

Und vergessen wir eines nicht: Der Manager ist immer noch einer der "Arbeiter" in einem Unternehmen. Hinter jedem heutigen Großunternehmen steht eine sog. "Holding". Das sind reine Sesselfurzer, die nichts anderes machen, als den "Kurs" festzulegen, in dessen Rahmen die Manager dann zu handeln haben, um das Vermögen der eigentlichen Inhaber dieser Unternehmen zu mehren. Und diese Inhaber sind denn in der Regel auch nur daran interessiert, noch mehr Geld zu bekommen. 

Der Kapitalismus ist eine Sache - wir wissen aus der Vergangenheit, daß er gut funktionieren kann. Der heutige Raubtierkapitalismus ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Oftmals hält man sich an die Manager, weil sie das einzige "Gesicht" eines Unternehmens sind, das noch sichtbar ist. Dahinter stecken jedoch Aktionäre, die durch die Holdings vertreten sind, denen es egal ist, wie ihr Vermögen vermehrt wird, solange es vermehrt wird. 

Was viele Großunternehmen - nach dem Motto: "Weil wir es können!" - an Sozialabgaben abgegriffen haben, lässt einen unwilligen Hartz-IV-Empfänger völlig unbedeutend aussehen (siehe etwa hier als Beispiel: Link - und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges). Die Rettungspakete für Banken, die der Steuerzahler aufbringt, sind natürlich der Hohn schlechthin.

Früher war es so: "Arbeite gut, dann ist Dein Chef zufrieden und das Geld stimmt!" Heute ist es eher so: "Egal, ob Du gut arbeitest, stell' Dich darauf ein, Deinen Job zu verlieren und mach' Dir keine großen Illusionen um Deine Bezahlung!"

Edit: Zur Sache mit "geerbtem Vermögen" und Gesichter hinter den Milliardären in Deutschland empfehle ich die Doku "Das Schweigen der Quandts".


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2012)

ganz ehrlich? wer braucht mehr als 1 million (einkommen) im jahr? man kann von den zinsen die man von einer million bekommt bequem leben. 

und es sollte sich schon die frage stellen ob die arbeit eines müllmannes so viel schlechter bezahlt werden muss, als die arbeit eines börsenmaklers. die arbeit des müllmannes ist mir(!) eigentlich mehr wert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2012)

Das einzige was dabei rumkommt ist, dass es auf einmal viel viel mehr Leute geben wird die 990.000€ verdienen...

Ansonsten naja kommt immer darauf an, jemand der 1,1 Mio verdienen würde hat dabei die "Arschkarte" gezogen.


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2012)

Dass 75% vor allem eine Wahlkampfansage sind, duerfte eigentlich auch jedem klar sein. Viele Normalverdiener (sagen wir mal bis 50k € im Jahr) empfinden ein Einkommen von mehr als 1M € (mehr als 20x so viel wie sie selbst, die sicher auch hart arbeiten) wohl als "unanstaendig" bzw. zumindest uebertrieben hoch und somit als "ungerecht". In vielen Laendern liegt der Spitzensteuersatz uebrigens bei 50% - d.h. da waeren auch schon 5Mio weg...


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Mai 2012)

Generell sind Steuersätze ja von Natur aus bereits irgendwie gerecht, jeder gibt einen verhätlnismäßig gleich großen Betrag ab.
Das man diesen Satz ab einem bestimmten Betrag nocheinmal erhöt ist vielleicht noch verständlich, aber 75%? Ob das der richtige Weg ist..


----------



## Thoor (7. Mai 2012)

Naja, mir persönlich ist egal ob mein Nachbar 1'000 Euro, 10'000'000'000 Euro oder 50 Millionen verdient, solange ich das verdiene was angemessen ist und was ich brauche. Ich wage zu behaupten dass der mehrheitliche Grund bei purem Neid liegt. 

Viel lieber sollte man die Steuern auch sinnvoll einsetzen, vorallem auch zweckgebunden. Aber das ist wohl eine andere Geschichte...


----------



## ego1899 (7. Mai 2012)

Fände es jemand gerecht, wenn man ihm den Großteil seines Geldes wegnehmen würde, nur weil andere einfach weniger verdient haben?


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Mai 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? wer braucht mehr als 1 million (einkommen) im jahr? man kann von den zinsen die man von einer million bekommt bequem leben.
> 
> und es sollte sich schon die frage stellen ob die arbeit eines müllmannes so viel schlechter bezahlt werden muss, als die arbeit eines börsenmaklers. die arbeit des müllmannes ist mir(!) eigentlich mehr wert.



warum sollte er? der müllmann hat ein deutlich geringeres humankapital als der börsenmakler


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wie erklärst Du Dir dann Sozial-Pädagogen, die genau das machen, obwohl sie wissen, daß sie in diesem Beruf nicht reich werden? Von vielen anderen Richtungen abgesehen.
> 
> Auch ein Lehrer wird nicht superreich, obwohl ihm im Grunde eine der wichtisten Funktionen in der Erziehung des Nachwuchses zukommt. Viele Informatiker wissen, daß sie im besten Falle ein gutes, aber kein überragendes Auskommen haben werden - sie studieren trotzdem kein BWL.



Monetäre Vergütung ist ja nicht Alles, im Falle eines Sozialarbeiters und einem Lehrer kann die Motivation auch woanders liegen. Aber angenommen du hast recht - was passiert mit Berufen die Keinem Spaß machen - solche die eben niemand machen möchte, vergütet man die dann wieder besser um Leute dafür zu finden, oder wäre das ungerecht und man hofft das sich einfach Leute dafür finden oder zwängt man dann Menschen in diese Berufe? Oder gibt es solche Berufe garnicht?
Ich jedenfalls möchte dann kein VW Manager mehr sein.


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Naja, mir persönlich ist egal ob mein Nachbar 1'000 Euro, 10'000'000'000 Euro oder 50 Millionen verdient, solange ich das verdiene was angemessen ist und was ich brauche. Ich wage zu behaupten dass der mehrheitliche Grund bei purem Neid liegt.


Seh ich genauso.


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Generell sind Steuersätze ja von Natur aus bereits irgendwie gerecht, jeder gibt einen verhätlnismäßig gleich großen Betrag ab.
> Das man diesen Satz ab einem bestimmten Betrag nocheinmal erhöt ist vielleicht noch verständlich, aber 75%? Ob das der richtige Weg ist..



Die frage ist auch. Was machen Grossverdiener ab 1Mio? Wandern die dann in ein Land mit anderen Steuersätzen ab? Dann haben zwar Prozentual gesehen das Einkommen gleichmässiger verteilt aber absolut gesehen wandert ein Grossteil des Vermögens ins Ausland ab.

Was ist besser? 2Mio Menschen die 2 Mia abliefern oder 1.999.900 Menschen die 2 Mio gesamthaft abliefern?

Welches Land hat schlussendlich die bessere Infrastruktur?

mfg René


----------



## win3ermute (7. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aber angenommen du hast recht - was passiert mit Berufen die Keinem Spaß machen - solche die eben niemand machen möchte, vergütet man die dann wieder besser um Leute dafür zu finden, oder wäre das ungerecht und man hofft das sich einfach Leute dafür finden oder zwängt man dann Menschen in diese Berufe? Oder gibt es solche Berufe garnicht?



Es ist derzeit so, daß jede Menge Leute ihren Beruf für einen sehr geringen Lohn machen, obwohl der so gut wie keinen Spaß macht. Viele andere müssen "aufstocken", um überhaupt knapp über Hartz-IV zu kommen. Das ist schlicht und einfach ungerecht, zumal diese Leute tatsächlich gebraucht werden. 
Das sollte die Frage klären, wer denn solche Berufe ausfüllt - offenbar genügend Leute.



> Ich jedenfalls möchte dann kein VW Manager mehr sein.



Ich glaube nicht, daß gerade in der Hochfinanz ausschließlich das Geld der motivierende Faktor ist. Viele Menschen leisten ähnlich aufreibende Jobs für sehr viel weniger Geld. Wenn es nach der Bezahlung in Verbindung mit Verantwortung, Arbeitszeiten etc. ginge, dürfte es keine Ärzte in Krankenhäusern geben...


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß gerade in der Hochfinanz ausschließlich das Geld der motivierende Faktor ist. Viele Menschen leisten ähnlich aufreibende Jobs für sehr viel weniger Geld. Wenn es nach der Bezahlung in Verbindung mit Verantwortung, Arbeitszeiten etc. ginge, dürfte es keine Ärzte in Krankenhäusern geben...



Neben der Verbindung zu Verantwortung, Arbeitszeit etc. darf man nie das Zusammenspiel Angebot/Nachfrage für gewisse Typen Arbeiter vergessen.

mfg René


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Naja, mir persönlich ist egal ob mein Nachbar 1'000 Euro, 10'000'000'000 Euro oder 50 Millionen verdient, solange ich das verdiene was angemessen ist und was ich brauche. Ich wage zu behaupten dass der mehrheitliche Grund bei purem Neid liegt.



Also durch die letzten Jahre hab ich gelernt mit deutlich weniger auszukommen als ich vorher hatte und bin damit glücklicher als vorher, weil ich selbst mich verändert habe.
"brauchen" ist halt immer sehr relativ.

Beispiel Auto... hätte ich gern nen Sportwagen vor der Tür stehen? Klar wenn er umsonst wäre.
Brauche ich ein Auto? Definitiv nein weil ich lieber Fahrrad fahre und es gesünder ist... und weil ich hier alles mit dem Bike erreichen kann natürlich. ^^
Würde ich Auto fahren, würde ich wohl sehr bequem werden.... und das möchte ich nicht.

Was der einzelne braucht lässt sich also nur sehr schwer festlegen und da geht die Schere halt unglaublich weit auseinander.

Ich kenne auch einige Leute die wohl unglaublich neidisch werden, wenn man selbst etwas hat, was sie nicht haben.
Aber diese Leute tun mir furchtbar leid, weil sie halt viele Dinge glauben zu "brauchen".


----------



## Thoor (7. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Brauche ich ein Auto? Definitiv nein weil ich lieber Fahrrad fahre und es gesünder ist... und weil ich hier alles mit dem Bike erreichen kann natürlich. ^^
> Würde ich Auto fahren, würde ich wohl sehr bequem werden.... und das möchte ich nicht.



Dazu habe ich eben eine andere Einstellung. Brauche ich ein Auto? Ja, und zwar weil ich es möchte und mir leisten kann. Es erleichtert mir meinen Alltag, bringt mir Freude und ich habe in schlechten Zeiten etwas woran ich mich halten kann. Natürlich könnte ich auch mit dem Fahrrad fahren, aber dann müsste ich früher aufstehen, bei schlechtem Wetter wäre ich tiefgefroren und patschnass und ich bin in meinem Bewegungsradius sehr eingeschränkt. Da ich aber jeden Tag arbeite kann ich mir ein Auto als Hobby leisten und gleichzeitig (mit dem Auto) zum Fitnesscenter fahren, im Wald joggen und es dabei in vollen Zügen geniessen. Es ist eben alles eine Einstellungssache.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Mai 2012)

Konov, von "mit weniger auskommen" zu reden während dein Fahrrad mehr kostet als die Hälfte der Autos die auf unserem Uniparkplatz stehen ist doch etwas komisch meinste nicht auch ? ^^


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Konov, von "mit weniger auskommen" zu reden während dein Fahrrad mehr kostet als die Hälfte der Autos die auf unserem Uniparkplatz stehen ist doch etwas komisch meinste nicht auch ? ^^



Das mit dem ich in der Stadt fahre nicht... 

edit: Thoor du hattest Recht, ich spür den Neid der anderen andauernd...


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Mai 2012)

> Dann stelle ich mal ne Frage: Was ist daran ungerecht, dass ich weniger oder mehr besitze, als jemand anderes?


Die "normale" Antwort auf die Auswahl: Ich 1 Mio, 1000 Leute 2 Mio oder ich 100.000 alle anderen 10.000 brauch ich ja keinen mehr zu geben .



> Viele Normalverdiener (sagen wir mal bis 50k € im Jahr)


*hust*!
Das bundesdeutsche Durchschnittseinkommen liegt unter 50k (Brutto) im Jahr und man verdient im Normfall erst in Richtung 40-50 das meißte Geld, wenn man erstal 10-20 Jahre berufserfahrung hat^^.
Dem entsprechen werden die meißten Leute in diese Forum deutlich drunter liegen.

Mit den 1600 Netto geb ich (wem auch immer, ich bin grad zu faul zum suchen) recht, denn das ist tatsächlich manchmal zu wenig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube aber auch du wirst ein Problem haben, wenn du 3-4 Einkaufstüten (+Rucksack) dabei hast und noch den ein oder anderen Berg überwinden musst 




Aber wie schon erwähnt ist ein simples Problem der Aktion "Schuldenbremse durch Vermögenssteuer" oder "Gleichheit durch exzessive Steuern", das diejenigen die es wirklich betreffen würde, schlicht und ergreifend ihren "Hauptsitz" in ein Land verlegen können in dem ihnen die Steuern besser passen und wir wären wieder bei Null...


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Mit den 1600 Netto geb ich (wem auch immer, ich bin grad zu faul zum suchen) recht, denn das ist tatsächlich manchmal zu wenig.



wofür ist 1600 netto zu wenig?


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn 1600 Netto (was etwa 30k Brutto im Jahr entsprechen sollte) zu wenig sind und 50k weit ab vom Normalverdiener, dann gibt es offensichtlich nicht viele Normalverdiener. Ich habe auch bewusst "sagen wir mal 50k" geschrieben - ging es doch vor allem um die Relation zu den 1 Mio im Jahr. Ausserdem sind 50k Euro im Jahr sicher noch ein als "normal" angesehenes Einkommen - auch wenn es sicher ein gutes Einkommen ist. Aber halt nicht so absurd hoch...


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die "normale" Antwort auf die Auswahl: Ich 1 Mio, 1000 Leute 2 Mio oder ich 100.000 alle anderen 10.000 brauch ich ja keinen mehr zu geben .


Ähm doch ich hätt gerne ne Antwort auf die Frage. Gut, wenn die Frage nur so lautet, wie ich sie gestellt hab, ists natürlich fairer, wenn alle gleichviel haben, aber wenn die Frage so lautet:
"Was soll daran ungerecht sein, wenn ich mehr oder weniger Geld hab als jemand anders, wenn wir dafür unterschiedliches leisten?", da kann nämlich die Antwort sein: Gerecht ist jede der von Dir genannten Antworten, es kommt halt ganz drauf an, was die Leute tun und wie sie es tun. Je nachdem kanns genauso gerecht sein, wenn ich ne Million hab und 1000 Leute 2 Mio, es kann aber genauso gerecht sein, wenn ich 2 Mio hab und 1000 Leute nur 1 Mio, es kommt ganz drauf an, was die Leute dafür tun.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich Dich falsch verstanden hab, da ich Deine Antwort nicht richtig verstanden hab ^^


----------



## Minatrix (9. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> "Was soll daran ungerecht sein, wenn ich mehr oder weniger Geld hab als jemand anders, wenn wir dafür unterschiedliches leisten?"



Ungerecht ist es dann wenn entweder a) jemand mehr hat der "weniger" leistet oder b) jemand etwas leistet und trotzdem nicht genug Geld zum Leben hat.

Zu a): Die Frage hier wäre allerdings wie man Leistung bewerten will, wirtschaftlich oder lieber sozial? Bekommt der viel Geld der viel Geld einbringt oder der der hilft die Gesellschaft an sich am laufen zu halten?
Zu b): Ich hab immer den Eindruck das viel zu viele garnicht wissen was "Armut" wirklich bedeutet, wenn man selber mal in einer ähnlichen Situation war kann man sich über einige Kommentare hier nur ärgern.


----------



## vollmi (9. Mai 2012)

Armut liegt ja auch immer im Auge des Betrachters.

Bei uns war letztens eine Diskussion (Schweiz) wieso die Leute immer dicker werden. Da kam dann ein Lehrling, er hätte nur 700 CHF im Monat könne für sein Mittagessen höchstens 10 Franken ausgeben. Darum liege halt nur n 8 Franken Kebab mit einer Cola drin.
Der fühlte sich auch arm. Nicht merkend das man für 10 Franken wirklich abwechslungsreich kochen und mitnehmen könnte. Das zu einem vernünftigen Leben auch das Gratishandy zum Prepaidvertrag ausreicht. etc.

mfG René


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

Ich stelle fest:
Jede Argumentation bei diesem Thema liegt im Auge des Betrachters, somit ist die ganze Diskussion hinfällig, weil jeder nur seinen Standpunkt verteidigt wie ein Rudel blinder Löwen und dem anderen seine Weltanschauung an die Birne pfeffert.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

„Selbst der Gerechte wird ungerecht, wenn er selbstgerecht wird.“
- Rudolf Hagelstange


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest:
> Jede Argumentation bei diesem Thema liegt im Auge des Betrachters, somit ist die ganze Diskussion hinfällig, weil jeder nur seinen Standpunkt verteidigt wie ein Rudel blinder Löwen und dem anderen seine Weltanschauung an die Birne pfeffert.




tjoa,ich schätze mal das 95 % aller Diskussionen auf eigene standpunkte und erfahrungen fundieren...es kommt nur drauf an WIE man seine ansicht vertritt und dem anderen rüberbringt....bei geld wirds halt immer etwas ungemütlich.das liegt in der natur der sache...ich finde es auf alle fälle interessant wie unterschiedlich die meinungen dazu sind...


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> .ich finde es auf alle fälle interessant wie unterschiedlich die meinungen dazu sind...



Jo das ist wirklich interessant und es verdeutlicht, wie fern sich die Menschen sind, wenns ums Thema Geld geht...

@Deathstyle 
Nettes Zitat hast du dir da rausgepickt ^^


----------



## Minatrix (9. Mai 2012)

Nunja, dummerweise braucht man Geld zum Leben. Und das leider nicht wenig, die Lebenserhaltungskosten steigen und die Löhne nicht, da sollte man sich nicht unbedingt wundern wenn Unmut aufkommt...


----------



## shadow24 (9. Mai 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Nunja, dummerweise braucht man Geld zum Leben. Und das leider nicht wenig, die Lebenserhaltungskosten steigen und die Löhne nicht, da sollte man sich nicht unbedingt wundern wenn Unmut aufkommt...




löhne steigen auch...manchmal nur nicht so stark wie die lebenshaltungskosten...aber da muss man auch zwischen real-udn nominallöhne unterscheiden,zb bei industriestandorten und grosstädten


----------



## Minatrix (9. Mai 2012)

^^ gut, ich rede davon das die Reallöhne seit 10 Jahren kaum steigen, in einigen Schichten sind sie sogar gefallen, die Produktivität dagegen ist immens gestiegen. Mit Gerechtigkeit hat das wenig zu tun m.E.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest:
> Jede Argumentation bei diesem Thema liegt im Auge des Betrachters, somit ist die ganze Diskussion hinfällig, weil jeder nur seinen Standpunkt verteidigt wie ein Rudel blinder Löwen und dem anderen seine Weltanschauung an die Birne pfeffert.


Das ist (hier) leider ziemlich häufig so...
Um eine möglichst objektive Sicht zu erhalten, sollten wir erstmal eine allgemeine (abstrakte) Definition von Gerechtigkeit hernehmen und aufgrund dieser Eigenschaften ableiten. Um uns letztlich auf diesen Spezialfall (Thema des egtl. Threads) zu konzentrieren, wenn wir denn genügend Eigenschaften gefunden haben..


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> "Die meisten"?
> Ich fechte das mal stark an. Wer sind "die meisten"?
> Alle Millionäre und Millardäre? Der Mann mit dem dicken Mercedes nebenan?



Und das Geld und der Benz sind einfach vom Himmel gefallen? Der Vergleich mit dem Reisbauer ist Schwachsinn. Als ob körperliche Arbeit mehr wert wäre als geistige. 
Fast jeder, der Besitz hat, hat dafür gearbeitet. Der eine vielleicht weniger hart als der andere, aber Glück ist eben auch ein Faktor - was will man machen. Wer hart arbeitet wird in den meisten Fällen auch belohnt. Man muss eben dazu bereit sein.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> [...]



Ach du dickes Ei, na dann fangen wir bei der Grundschule aber nochmal an, oder?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Er hat doch recht. In Deutschland ist dir jedenfalls die Umgebung für das von ihm beschriebene Szenario vollkommen gegeben.


----------



## EspCap (9. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach du dickes Ei, na dann fangen wir bei der Grundschule aber nochmal an, oder?



So eine billige Polemik kannst du behalten. 

Besonders in Sozialstaaten wie Deutschland ist es doch theoretisch für jeden möglich, Erfolg zu haben. Ich sage ja nicht, dass jeder, der hart arbeitet, Vorstand eines Fortune 500 Konzerns wird. Aber wie gesagt - wer hart arbeitet, kann fast immer etwas erreichen.


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach du dickes Ei, na dann fangen wir bei der Grundschule aber nochmal an, oder?



Wie war das noch mit "Meinung an die Birne pfeffern"? 

Er hat doch Recht. Logisch ist es unfair wenn der Reisbauer in Asien der 13 Stunden auf dem Feld schuftet weniger verdient als einer der pro Tag 30 Minuten Aktien verschiebt und damit ein ein Vermögen macht. Kritisieren ohne dahinter zu denken ist immer einfach

A) Ist für den Reisbauer 1 Euro nicht gleichviel wie für den Aktienhändler 1 Euro ist,  Hat der Reisbauer andere Lebenskosten, der muss keine XYZ Steuern abdrücken, der muss keine Arbeiter und Gebühren bezahlen, der muss (vermutlich) keine horrenden Mieten zahlen und C) Hat der Aktienhändler ebenfalls gearbeitet um mal soweit zu sein, vielleicht hat er nen Kredit aufgenommen um Wirtschaft studieren zu können oder hat neben dem Studium noch gearbeitet wie ein Irrer. Selbst wenn jemand das Geld erbt (ich rede jetzt von fairem Erben, nicht von Erbschleichern) hat er es meiner Meinung nach verdient. 

Was ich einfach richtig mies finde sind Leute die das Geld per "Zufall" gewonnen haben und dann damit protzen als ob sie Götter wären.Oder Leute die sich einfach adopiteren liessen wie ein gewisser Prinz von Anhalt. Aber was soll ich mich darüber aufregen, es nützt ja doch nichts. Lieber arbeite, lerne und kämpfe ich damit ich mir eines Tages den Luxus gönnen und leisten kann der für mich angemessen ist.


----------



## win3ermute (9. Mai 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das ist (hier) leider ziemlich häufig so...
> Um eine möglichst objektive Sicht zu erhalten, sollten wir erstmal eine allgemeine (abstrakte) Definition von Gerechtigkeit hernehmen und aufgrund dieser Eigenschaften ableiten. Um uns letztlich auf diesen Spezialfall (Thema des egtl. Threads) zu konzentrieren, wenn wir denn genügend Eigenschaften gefunden haben..



Genau das. Zumal kaum jemand auf die eigentlichen Vorgaben der Diskussion eingeht: Es geht nicht um den Kerl mit dem Mercedes und dem Haus nebenan - der ist allenfalls Mittelklasse und gehört nicht zu den 10 %, die 50 % des Vermögens in Deutschland besitzen (siehe zum besseren Verständnis hier). Es geht auch nicht darum, ob man selbst zufrieden ist und nicht mehr braucht, sondern ob eine gerechte Vermögensverteilung erfolgt. Ebenso sollte man sich ansehen, wie diese großen Vermögen zustande kommen.

Ferner gehört natürlich eine Betrachtung der Entwicklung (Vermögensschere wird größer) und was das u. a. für die politische Entwicklung bzw. Einflußnahme bedeutet (so gehört die Familie Quant - Milliardäre und vertreten in der Liste der 10 reichsten Deutschen - zu den größten Einzelspendern der CDU). 



Thoor schrieb:


> Selbst wenn jemand das Geld erbt (ich rede jetzt von fairem Erben, nicht von Erbschleichern) hat er es meiner Meinung nach verdient.
> 
> Was ich einfach richtig mies finde sind Leute die das Geld per "Zufall" gewonnen haben und dann damit protzen als ob sie Götter wären.



Wo ist denn der`großartige Unterschied zwischen "gewinnen" und "erben"? Ein Lottogewinner ist immerhin noch in irgendeiner Weise aktiv gewesen; der Erbe mußte nicht mal ein Los dafür erwerben. Und nicht jedes Erbe hat einen zweifelsfreien Charakter - siehe die Doku, auf die ich in einem vorherigen Posting hinwies.


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der`großartige Unterschied zwischen "gewinnen" und "erben"? Ein Lottogewinner ist immerhin noch in irgendeiner Weise aktiv gewesen; der Erbe mußte nicht mal ein Los dafür erwerben. Und nicht jedes Erbe hat einen zweifelsfreien Charakter - siehe die Doku, auf die ich in einem vorherigen Posting hinwies.



Ich meinte damit nicht Leute die nen Lottoschein ausfüllen, paar Millionen gewinnen und sich dann Träume erfüllen. Ich meine mehr Leute die im Lotto oder wo auch immer gewinnen und 4 Wochen später siehste im TV wie sie stolz angeben das die Flasche Schampus die sie gerade über den Tisch verteilen 50'000 Euro kostet. Das meinte ich damit. Wie gesagt, Erbschleicher ist auch wieder ein etwas anderes Thema.


----------



## win3ermute (9. Mai 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit nicht Leute die nen Lottoschein ausfüllen, paar Millionen gewinnen und sich dann Träume erfüllen. Ich meine mehr Leute die im Lotto oder wo auch immer gewinnen und 4 Wochen später siehste im TV wie sie stolz angeben das die Flasche Schampus die sie gerade über den Tisch verteilen 50'000 Euro kostet. Das meinte ich damit. Wie gesagt, Erbschleicher ist auch wieder ein etwas anderes Thema.



Sorry, ich habe mich nicht eindeutig ausgedrückt: Ich meinte nicht Erbschleicherei, sondern wie das vererbte Vermögen entstanden ist (gerade bei deutschem alteingesessenem Vermögen stößt man wie z. B. bei Flick und Quandt auf die widerlichsten Sachen fern von heutiger Ausbeuterei wie in Sachen Lidl).


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2012)

Der Erbende hat auch freilich nix geleistet - dafuer aber vielleicht der Vererber, weshalb ich auch nicht allgemein sagen wuerde, dass man was dagegen tun sollte. Erbschaftssteuer drauf und gut ist - nur leider gibt es da zu viele Schlupfloecher, mit denen eben diese umgangen wird. 

Und dass erben (bzw. auch vorm erben schon Teil einer "wohlhabenden" Familie zu sein) einem einen Vorteil verschafft, wenn es darum geht selbst erfolgreich zu werden, kann man auch schwer abstreiten - eine gute Ausbildung an einer namhaften Schule/Uni (womoeglich gar im Ausland) ist schliesslich nicht zu unterschaetzen. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man dann nicht nach dem Studium erstmal sein Bafoeg zurueckzahlen muss...

PS: Und eben auch dadurch wird die Schere zwischen arm und reich immer groesser.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> gerade bei deutschem alteingesessenem Vermögen stößt man wie z. B. bei Flick und Quandt auf die widerlichsten Sachen fern von heutiger Ausbeuterei wie in Sachen Lidl.



Stimmt. Die berühmte Familie Quandt die auf Zwangsarbeiter zurückgegriffen hat, welche dann in die Konzentrationslager geschickt wurden, nachdem sie arbeitsunfähig wurden. Sie haben sich auch nie am sogenannten Zwangsarbeiter-Fonds beteiligt, Entschädigungen gezahlt, oder sich entschuldigt, bis heute wird zu allen Vorwürfen geschwiegen.


Aber da von erschlichenem Vermögen zu reden ist auch schwierig. Zum einen wurde viel investiert und die Vermögen wurden so verflochten das man das gar nicht mehr richtig verfolgen kann. Irgendwann entstanden daraus weitere sehr erfolgreiche Unternehmen die ja sauber gewirtschaftet haben.

Und die "Beerbten" die heutzutage am Drücker sind kannst du dann wiederrum nicht verantwortlich für die Taten ihrer Vorfahren machen, ergo ihnen auch nicht ihr Vermögen streitig machen


----------



## win3ermute (10. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die berühmte Familie Quandt die auf Zwangsarbeiter zurückgegriffen hat, welche dann in die Konzentrationslager geschickt wurden, nachdem sie arbeitsunfähig wurden. Sie haben sich auch nie am sogenannten Zwangsarbeiter-Fonds beteiligt, Entschädigungen gezahlt, oder sich entschuldigt, bis heute wird zu allen Vorwürfen geschwiegen.



Na, so "berühmt" sind die eben nicht - mein dauernder Hinweis in diesem Thread ohne Antwort bis auf Deine hat es ja gezeigt. Ich behaupte mal, daß die meisten Leute hier nicht mal wissen, wer diese Familie ist und daß ihre Mitglieder zu den zehn reichsten Deutschen überhaupt gehören. BMW kennen sie alle - woher das Ursprungsvermögen stammt und wer dahinter steckt, wissen die wenigsten.
Übrigens sind Zwangsarbeiter dort nicht nur ausgebeutet worden - sie sind wissentlich in unmenschliche Fabrikationsanlagen geschickt worden, die kein Mensch lange überleben kann - das ist simpel und einfach vielfacher Mord. Ferner wurde der Einfluß benutzt, um die Konkurrenz zu beseitigen und Fabrikanlagen zu übernehmen. Neben BMW hat eben deshalb auch Varta einen ganz unangenehmen Nachgeschmack für mich, wenn ich mir das Verhalten der Erben anschaue.

Edit: In den Nürnberger Prozessen waren die Quandts nicht angeklagt. In der von mir bereits mehrmals erwähnten Doku "Das Schweigen der Quandts" kommt auch der damalige "Chefankläger" zu Wort. Quandt war mehr als nur ein Ziel; sogar noch mehr als Krupp und Flick. In diesem Falle verhinderten die Engländer eine Anklage, weil man die von Varta produzierten Batterien im U-Boot-Betrieb brauchte und den Industriellen deshalb deckte.



> Aber da von erschlichenem Vermögen zu reden ist auch schwierig. Zum einen wurde viel investiert und die Vermögen wurden so verflochten das man das gar nicht mehr richtig verfolgen kann. Irgendwann entstanden daraus weitere sehr erfolgreiche Unternehmen die ja sauber gewirtschaftet haben.



Das Schweigen zu den Ursprüngen ist halt widerlich; ebenso wie jeder Unterlass der "Wiedergutmachung". 



> Und die "Beerbten" die heutzutage am Drücker sind kannst du dann wiederrum nicht verantwortlich für die Taten ihrer Vorfahren machen, ergo ihnen auch nicht ihr Vermögen streitig machen



Natürlich nicht - nur der unsensible Umgang mit dem Vermögen und die wenigen Äußerungen dazu ("Hab ich geerbt, ist meins - mir egal, wie das erwirtschaftet worden ist!" - das ist das, was der Rallye-fahrende Erbe von sich gibt) sind ein wenig ekelerregend.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man dann nicht nach dem Studium erstmal sein Bafoeg zurueckzahlen muss...



Wenn man es überhaupt bekommt. Sobald man ein bisschen Geld angelegt hat (egal, ob das fix bis 2019 liegt oder nicht) ist nix mit Bafög. Das finde ich etwas fragwürdig.


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2012)

Man kann solche Anlagen immer auch kuendigen (freilich mit Verlusten) und ich weiss nicht, warum man es jemandem ermoeglichen sollte sein Vermoegen aus dem Verkehr zu nehmen, um dadurch finanzielle Foerderung vom Staat zu erhalten. Sinn des Bafoegs ist nunmal jene zu foerdern, die sich ohne Bafoeg kein Studium leisten koennten.

PS: Ob das "gerecht" ist haengt dann wahrscheinlich wieder von der Definition von Gerechtigkeit ab. Sollte ein gerechtes System allen die gleichen Moeglichkeiten bieten (indem es die finanziell foerdert die sonst benachteiligt waeren) oder sollte es alle gleich behandeln?


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Ich bekomme auch kein Bafoeg, bei mir liegts prinzipiell daran das meine Eltern zuviel Geld verdienen - die haben sich aber ein Haus gekauft und sind entsprechend auch mit einem Kredit belastet - ich komme ums arbeiten nebenbei nicht herum. Wobei ich es noch mit Gelegenheitsjobs und Ersparnissen schaffe - jedenfalls bis zu diesem Wintersemester.


----------



## orkman (10. Mai 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Folgende Frage: Würdet ihr es gerecht finden, wenn 10% des Volkes etwa 50% des Gesamtvermögens besitzen? Würdet ihr es irgendwie ändern wenn ihr könntet? Oder findet ihr das gut so?
> Würdet ihr es überhaupt ändern wollen?
> Quasi so
> 
> ...




gerecht ? bei weitem nicht ... zumal die die immer am meisten besitzen , am wenigsten dafuer tun ... aendern ? in der realitaet nicht moeglich , aber es waere der perfekte kommunismus ... nur leider gibt es den nicht ... denn jedesmal wenn der kommunismus entsteht profitieren wieder diejenigen die an hoechster stelle stehen und halten sich mal wieder nicht an die regeln ob man es so gut findet mit den 10%- 50% ? ... das kann niemand gut finden , ausser man ist selbst ein teil der 10% und man hat kein gewissen


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann solche Anlagen immer auch kuendigen (freilich mit Verlusten) und ich weiss nicht, warum man es jemandem ermoeglichen sollte sein Vermoegen aus dem Verkehr zu nehmen, um dadurch finanzielle Foerderung vom Staat zu erhalten. Sinn des Bafoegs ist nunmal jene zu foerdern, die sich ohne Bafoeg kein Studium leisten koennten.



Hätte ich nich besser sagen können...


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann solche Anlagen immer auch kuendigen (freilich mit Verlusten) und ich weiss nicht, warum man es jemandem ermoeglichen sollte sein Vermoegen aus dem Verkehr zu nehmen, um dadurch finanzielle Foerderung vom Staat zu erhalten. Sinn des Bafoegs ist nunmal jene zu foerdern, die sich ohne Bafoeg kein Studium leisten koennten.



Naja. Hätte ich das Geld verprasst anstatt zu sparen, würde ich Bafög bekommen. Aber egal.

Hauptsächlich sollte sich der Staat darum kümmern, dass überhaupt genug Studienplätze zur Verfügung stehen. Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wo/wie ich in meinem Wunschfach was bekomme mit dem Doppeljahrgang...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Doppeljahrgang war letztes Jahr auch schon und da kam noch der wegfall vom Wehrdienst dazu, ich denke das sich die Lage deutlich verbessert haben wird.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2012)

Inwiefern? Ich denke mal das hängt vom Bundesland ab. Der NC in meinem Fach (Biochemie) schwankt enorm, eventuell muss ich da in ein anderes Bundesland... obwohl die perfekte Uni dafür (mit nagelneuen Einrichtungen & PhD-Programm) quasi vor der Haustür liegt. Naja, man darf ja hoffen. Bewerben kann ich mich eh erst in zwei Monaten.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Mai 2012)

Habe einen tollen Nachbarn, der hält mich für einen Schnösel dem alles in die Wiege gelegt worden ist, geniesse das Leben und schmeisse das Geld aus dem Fenster während er hart arbeiten muss, 30h die Woche schwer schuftet und ich nur ab und an mal am Schreibtisch rummgammle und die meiste Zeit Urlaub habe. Dann wird man natürlich auch noch bespuckt weil man investiert und ein weiteres Einkommen generiert - ist einem selbstverständlich auch einfach so vor die Füsse gefallen, klar.

Wem meine 60-80h-Woche, inkl. der Abende zu Hause am Rechner oder die Wochenenden im Büro, die Nächte in Hotels oder auch das langjährige Studium, teilweise noch Abends neben dem egtl. Beruf da in Verbindung mit dem guten Gehalt als ungerechtfertigt erscheinen - sry, aber dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen und der ist auch nicht des Blickes wert. 

Natürlich verdiene ich mehr als Verkäufer xyz beim Aldi, vollkommen gerechtfertigt - und nat. ist es später auch für meine Tochter gerechtfertigt wenn sie ihr Erbe antritt - schliesslich ist sie, mitunter, einer der Gründe wieso ich das überhaupt tue.

Ich kann dieses "ungerecht" nicht mehr hören... ihr wollt mehr? Dann reisst euch zusammen und tut etwas verdammt, von Nichts kommt Nichts!

Einzelschicksale die verdammt viel Pech in ihrem Leben hatten gibt es immer, aber sie sind nicht die Regel! 

EDIT: Und natürlich gehöre ich nicht zu den oberen 10%, nur falls das so rüberkommt. Ich lebe nicht einmal in Saus und Braus und wäge auch ab was ich nun anschaffe und was nicht.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Natürlich verdiene ich mehr als Verkäufer xyz beim Aldi, vollkommen gerechtfertigt - und nat. ist es später auch für meine Tochter gerechtfertigt wenn sie ihr Erbe antritt - schliesslich ist sie, mitunter, einer der Gründe wieso ich das überhaupt tue.
> 
> Ich kann dieses "ungerecht" nicht mehr hören... ihr wollt mehr? Dann reisst euch zusammen und tut etwas verdammt, von Nichts kommt Nichts!



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.


----------



## Sethia (10. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses "ungerecht" nicht mehr hören... ihr wollt mehr? Dann reisst euch zusammen und tut etwas verdammt, von Nichts kommt Nichts!


/sign


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

@ Poptom

Ach das haste bestimmt nich mal selber geschrieben, sondern du hast jemanden dafür bezahlt, gib es doch zu 


Nee aber sehe das genauso... Kenne auch jemanden der sehr früh sehr viel Geld mit sehr viel Arbeit gemacht hat. Er hatte den Mut ne mehr oder weniger riskante Geschäftsidee die er hatte umzusetzen, hat alles an Kapital und Energie reingesteckt was er hatte und es hat halt eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe...

Dann hat er auch investiert und sein Geld gut angelegt. 
Da er jetzt mit 31 ein schönes lockeres Leben führt, ein schickes Auto fährt und sein Leben in allen Zügen genießt werden da auch manchmal die lächerlichsten Sachen erzählt. Er ruhe sich ja nur auf dem Geld seiner Eltern aus (der Vater Steuerberater, die Mutter Angestellte im Einzelhandel xD) und hat noch nie was tun müssen. Er liege nur auf der faulen Haut bla bla bla... Als ob er reich geboren wurde... 

Und da wird rumgeheult "Ja so einer kriegt alles in den A***** geschoben und dies und das und hin und her... Das wird nie aufhören. Neid ist scheinbar was, was bei den meisten Menschen einfach angeboren ist. Und Neid macht halt oftmals auch blind...


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2012)

Es gibt halt immer beide Seiten und ich goenne es jedem, dass es ihm gut geht (mir ebenfalls - was durchaus der Fall ist). Das heisst doch aber nicht, dass man nicht ueber Ungerechtigkeiten nachdenken darf. Und wenn man auf welche zeigt, heisst das noch lang nicht, dass man das tut weil man selbst betroffen ist. Es geht hier um eine Diskussion - und nicht ums Verteidigen der eigenen Lebensumstaende! Von daher finde ich solch Anmerkungen wie "Ihr wollt mehr? Dann reisst Euch zusammen!" etwas unpassend. 

Zumal es ja auch in der Diskussion genau darum ging: Ums Belohnen von Leistung und eben auch die Frage, ob Leistung immer gerecht belohnt ist oder ob es da nicht auch Fehler/Maengel gibt. Was freilich nur Sinn macht, wenn man "Leistung" nicht nur als ein Optimieren des eigenen monetaeren Outputs definiert. Was dann doch irgendwie schade waere...


----------



## Akium (15. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Da ich nicht dazu gehöre - nein



Das ist eine typische Antwort der 90 %.

Man bildet sich eine Meinung nur aufgrund der eigenen Situation. Na klasse. 
. 



zum TE: Wenn man diese Vermögen verteilen würde, wären sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit verbrannt, und man stünde im Gesamten schlechter da, als in der Ausgangssituation. 
Es gäbe eine Weile lang das grosse Fressen, und dann wäre schnell der Ofen aus. 

Die Leute würden die Kuh schlachten, die sie eigentlich täglich melken sollten, und sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit auffressen. 




Vor allem frage ich mich, warum heutzutage das Wort "gerecht" immer nur mit gleichmachendem Vermögenslevel gesehen wird. 



Ich halte es für höchst ungerecht, jemanden seines Eigentums zu berauben, und es pauschal zu verteilen. Ich halte es für höchst ungerecht, Leistungsträger zu beschneiden, und im Gegenzug Menschen zu beschenken, deren einziger Verdienst es bisher war, dass sie geboren wurden.


----------



## Akium (15. Mai 2012)

Neuroticpsych schrieb:


> oder wie kann es sein, das wir versuchen andere nationen auszurotten unter dem deckmantel der demokratie, dabei geht es nur um resurcen?!
> sollten wir uns nicht eher auf ein miteinander konzentrieren...also auf ein wir statt auf ein ich?!



Gut. Niemand hält dich auf, wenn du 80 % deines Vermögenslevels in vom Glück weniger bedachte Teile dieser Erde verschenken willst. 

Niemand hat etwas dagegen, wenn der Chinese, der deinen Monitor, auf den du gerade schaust, zusammengeschraubt hat. 30 Tage Urlaub + Urlaubsgeld , 4000 € im Monat, komplette soziale Absicherung erhält. Ist überhaupt kein Problem. Dann muss du eben für den Monitor 5 oder gar 12 Monate arbeiten gehen, und schon ist die Welt gerecht. 

Niemand hat was dagegen, einem Reisbauern ähnliche Leistungen zukommen zu lassen. Dann kosten 500g Reis sowie andere Lebensmittel eben das fünfzigfache, und von unseren Einkünften bleibt nach dem Lebensmitteleinkauf nichts übrig. Aus die Maus mit Urlaubsreisen, Computerspielen, Smartphones und sonstigen Dingen des täglichen Lebens. 

Mache man sich nichts vor. Wenn man eine "gerechte" Welt haben will, bedeutet das immer, dass das Wohlstandsniveau auf der einen Seite stark abfallen muss, damit es auf der anderen Seite ansteigen kann. Allein die begrenzten Reccourcen dieser Erde lassen gar nichts anderes zu. 

Alle die hier weltweite Gerechtigkeit fordern profitieren nicht minder von der Ausbeutung der dritten Welt . Spätestens wenn die Einschnitte hier ins halbwegs Unbequeme gingen, würde sich die Anzahl der Moralapostel rapide verringern. 

Alles Heuchlerei.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Wo ist daran jetzt das Problem, manche verdienen mehr manche weniger?..
Willkommen in unserer Ellenbogen und kapitalistischen Gesellschaft.
Wir werden doch schon in der Schule zu Einzelkämpfern erzogen, da wundert es mich nicht wie wir uns entwickeln.
"Gerechtigkeit" ist sowieso ein schweres Wort.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es Jobs die zu gut bezahlt sind und welche die zu schlecht bezahlt sind.

Wenn ich bedenke das ein Schweinsteiger MILLIONEN (!) verdient das er 1x die Woche über'n Platz rennt und ein Arzt der täglich Leben rettet für seine Leistung viel zu wenig verdient, wird mir doch leicht übel.
Wirklich "fair" finde ich das jetzt nicht, aber was soll man schon machen?
Demonstrieren? Weinen? Jammern? Terror schieben?
ODER in den Kommunismus wechseln...höhöhö...

Nur mal rein theoretisch, nehmt mal alle Sportler und Bänker und und und und und und zusammen und setzt sie auf ein normales Gehalt 1500-2500, es wäre SO VERDAMMT VIEL GELD ÜBER MIT DEM MAN SINNIGES MACHEN KÖNNTE...
Ich wäre generell für eine Anpassung des Einkommens, würde wohl viele Missstände verringern..., das wird sich aber nie durchsetzen, dafür ist der Mensch an sich dann doch zu gierig.



Wäre alles gut in unserer Gesellschaft (global gesehen), gäbe es keine Hungernden und wir bräuchten in 20 Jahren kein zweiten Planeten um unseren "Bedarf" (Wenn mans so nennen kann) zu decken, anstatt das wir einfach mal kürzer treten.

Ich will auch nicht den Moralprediger spielen, bin ja selbst nicht besser :/

@Vorposter du hast einfach nur Recht.

Wir sind immer alle Gutmenschen bis wir abgeben müssen.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Alle die hier weltweite Gerechtigkeit fordern profitieren nicht minder von der Ausbeutung der dritten Welt . Spätestens wenn die Einschnitte hier ins halbwegs Unbequeme gingen, würde sich die Anzahl der Moralapostel rapide verringern.



jo,aber für mich zb geht es hier nicht um weltweite gerechtigkeit,sondern um gerechtere entlohnung im eigenen land...udn da find ich es unglaublich,wie ich schon geschrieben hatte,dass teilweise ein manager 30 mal so viel wie ein stahlarbeiter verdient...keine frage von wegen verantwortung,besserer bildung und stundenumfang des managers gegenüber des stahlarbeiters,aber die frage bleibt ob es gleich 30 mal so viel sein muss?reicht da nicht 10 mal mehr als ein hart arbeitender stahlwerker?wo ist die grenze?mit welchem recht bekommt er soooo viel mehr als der arbeiter?
udn wenn einer halt 30 mal mehr verdient,dann soll er halt auch wesentlich höhere steuern und abgaben zahlen,damit wenigstens ein klein wenig ausgleich betrieben wird,sodass er immer noch mind 10 mal so viel wie ein arbeiter bekommt aber die anderen anteile wieder zurückk in die gesellschaft fliessen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,aber für mich zb geht es hier nicht um weltweite gerechtigkeit,sondern um gerechtere entlohnung im eigenen land...udn da find ich es unglaublich,wie ich schon geschrieben hatte,dass teilweise ein manager 30 mal so viel wie ein stahlarbeiter verdient...keine frage von wegen verantwortung,besserer bildung und stundenumfang des managers gegenüber des stahlarbeiters,aber die frage bleibt ob es gleich 30 mal so viel sein muss?reicht da nicht 10 mal mehr als ein hart arbeitender stahlwerker?wo ist die grenze?mit welchem recht bekommt er soooo viel mehr als der arbeiter?
> udn wenn einer halt 30 mal mehr verdient,dann soll er halt auch wesentlich höhere steuern und abgaben zahlen,damit wenigstens ein klein wenig ausgleich betrieben wird,sodass er immer noch mind 10 mal so viel wie ein arbeiter bekommt aber die anderen anteile wieder zurückk in die gesellschaft fliessen...



Ich finde (Nein ich arbeite nicht in dieser Branche._. xD) das es eher umgekehrt sein sollte.
Das harte körperliche Arbeit mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser bezahlt wird, ABER dann wäre glaube ich alles so übertrieben teuer zu bauen, das wir auf der Stelle treten würden.
Fände es interessant wenn es mal jemand durchrechnen würde und ne Doku veröffentlicht wie es wäre, wenn Gehälter angepasst wären.
Dann würde das Brötchen beim Bäcker statt 50 Cent wahrscheinlich 3 Euro kosten, wenn der Bäckermeister seinen Bäckern statt 1000 nun 2500 Euro zahlen müsste.
Würde bestimmt voll den Aufschrei geben wie ungerecht das doch sei...
Häuser hochziehen wäre ohne "billige" Arbeitskräfte aus dem Osten wahrscheinlich unbezahlbar.
Alle haben dann "mehr" Geld, und es wird teurer um die Gehälter zahlen zu können und im Endeffekt haben wir dann noch weniger :
Ich glaube unsere Gesellschaft würde GAR NICHT FUNKTIONIEREN ohne diese Dissonanzen 

Das Thema ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich interessant.


----------



## Akium (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,aber für mich zb geht es hier nicht um weltweite gerechtigkeit,sondern um gerechtere entlohnung im eigenen land...



Was heisst im eigenen Land ? Wirtschaftlich gesehen, sind Landesgrenzen nicht mehr vorhanden. Alles ist miteinander verflochten. Hier eine Insel der bequemen Gerechtigkeit schaffen zu wollen, und gleichzeitig billigen Reis aus Vietnam im Supermarkt kaufen zu wollen, ist ähnlich dekadent wie Manchesterkapitalismus, und gleichzeitig vollkommen unmöglich, weil heutzutage jeder Industriearbeiter indirekt mit einem Industriearbeiter in z.B. China konkurriert. 


Was ist gerecht ? Ein Lohn ist eine frei zu verhandelnde Grösse zwischen zwei Vertragspartnern. Wenn ein Konzern meint, er müsse dem Manager XY mehrere Millionen zahlen, dann geht das niemanden etwas an. Sowas ist ein wesentlicher Grundaspekt der Freiheit. Der Konzern braucht sich auch nicht zu rechtfertigen warum oder weshalb...man wird seine Gründe haben. Der Manager auch nicht. 

Ein Arbeiter, der sich zu niedrig bezahlt fühlt, hat alle Freiheiten sich vom Unternehmen zu trennen, und nach besseren Konditionen Ausschau zu halten. Er ist doch kein Leibeigener, der dort zur Arbeit gezwungen wird. 

Wie definiert man "gerecht" ? Ist "gerecht" eine ausreichende Entlohnung für genug Kalorien am Tag, und ein Dach überm Kopf ? 

Oder ist gerecht , eine ausreichende Entlohnung für 2 x Urlaub im Jahr, 30 Tage bezahlten Urlaub + Taschengeld hierfür (Urlaubsgeld), 10 Tage bezahlte Feiertage, 20 Tage bezahlt krank, 35 Std. Woche mit vollem Lohnausgleich, ein Mittleklassefahrzeug (nicht älter als 5 Jahre) , ein semiproffesionelles Hobby, ein I-phone, ein Kündigungsschutz der Leistungsaspekte weitgehend unberücksichtigt lässt, sondern sich nur an sozialen Aspekten orientiert , eine Krankenversorgung die 95 jährigen neue Hüften einbaut, eine Altersversorung die noch 25 Jahre ein ähnliches Niveau bietet, wie beim letzten Arbeitsjahr, obwohl die Leute heute im Schnitt nur ~30 Jahre lang einzahlen ... ? 

Alles hat seinen Preis. Nichts fällt vom Himmel. Das Niveau der gesamten westlichen Welt ist heute schon vollkommen überzogen und nahezu in jeder Volkswirtschaft pur schuldenfinanziert. Selbst wenn man alle Reichen enteignen würde, würde das Sytem maximal um ein paar Jahre gestreckt. 

Zu verlangen die Reichen zu beschneiden, um es dann besser zu verteilen, wäre nichts anderes wie eine Forderung des vietnamesischen Reisbauern, die westliche Welt pauschal zu beschneiden um es besser zu verteilen. Nur, bei einer Sache bin ich mir ganz sicher. Sobald es ans eigene Wohlstandsniveau geht, werden die Rufe nach Gerechtigkeit sehr sehr leise werden. Solange man von Anderen fordern kann, selbst aber nix abgeben muss, sind solche Rufe sehr leicht zu tätigen.


----------



## floppydrive (22. Mai 2012)

Immer wieder Amüsant wie einige Leute in einer zwei Klassen Gesellschaft behaupten "Kriegt den Arsch hoch dann habt ihr mehr"


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

word!


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Wie definiert man "gerecht" ? Ist "gerecht" eine ausreichende Entlohnung für genug Kalorien am Tag, und ein Dach überm Kopf ?




gerecht (lt.wiki) bezeichnet einen idealen Zustand des sozialen Miteinanders, in dem es einen angemessenen, unparteilichen und einforderbaren Ausgleich der Interessen und der Verteilung von Gütern und Chancen zwischen den beteiligten Personen oder Gruppen gibt...

da er ein "idealen Zustand" wiedergeben soll ist er praktisch unmöglich zu erreichen,aber zumindest gerecht*er *könnte es doch zugehen,ohne das du mit deinem makrowirtschaftlichen thesen anfängst mit dem reisbauer und chinesischen stahlarbeiter...
ich schrieb ja auch nirgends das die den gleichen verdienst haben sollen,sondern das die einkommenschere nicht so weit auseinanderklaffen sollte...und nochmal auf meine frage zurück zu kommen:muss der manager 30 mal mehr verdienen als ein stahlarbeiter oder reicht nicht doch 10 mal so viel?sich annähern innerhalb der volkswirtschaft wäre doch schon mal ein ansatz...
udn wenn das nicht gehen sollte,warum sollte der manager nicht mehr abzüge haben?statt 1,5 mio im jahr bleiben ihn noch 1 mio...udn die 500 k zusatzsteuern kann der staat wieder für soziale zwecke einsetzen...


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Ein Arbeiter, der sich zu niedrig bezahlt fühlt, hat alle Freiheiten sich vom Unternehmen zu trennen, und nach besseren Konditionen Ausschau zu halten. Er ist doch kein Leibeigener, der dort zur Arbeit gezwungen wird.




grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht,aber meistens ist man ein gefangener der sozialen umstände,wie zb man muss sich um familie kümmern udn kann nicht einfach mal kündigen und hoffen das man ein adäquaten ersatz findet,oder die stahlbranche benötigt gerader wieder wenig stahlarbeiter,dann ist man doppelt froh das man diesen job gerade hat,auch wenn er schlecht bezahlt wird.die arbeitslosenquote ist zwar am sinken,aber so üppig sind dann doch nicht die arbeitsstellen vorhanden das man mal hierhin und mal dorthin wechseln kann,wenn einem die arbeit gerade nicht passt...


----------



## vollmi (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> udn wenn das nicht gehen sollte,warum sollte der manager nicht mehr abzüge haben?statt 1,5 mio im jahr bleiben ihn noch 1 mio...udn die 500 k zusatzsteuern kann der staat wieder für soziale zwecke einsetzen...



Die Frage ist, hast du eine Idee wie sich das durchsetzen lässt?

Ich meine einen solchen Manager hält es doch nur in dieser Firma in diesem Land wenn sowohl Lohn wie auch Abgaben und auch das Drumherum nicht von einer anderen Firma in einem anderen Land überboten wird.

1 Mio sind immernoch ne menge Geld da gebe ich dir recht. Wenn er aber bei einer anderen Firma in einem anderen Land 5 Mio bekommt und da auch nicht mehr abgeben muss. Was sollte ihn hier halten? Und wie soll man ihn hier ersetzen wenn es keinen gibt mit seinen Fähigkeiten weil alle dann dahin gehen wo sie das fünffache bekommen?

mfG René


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Mai 2012)

ich verstehe an deinem argument nicht was der arbeiter davon hat wenn man eine gehaltsobergrenze für manger festlegt außer das es den neid verringert.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nach dem Umzug meiner Mutter vor einigen Jahren eines der letzten Überbleibsel hier im Ruhrpott. Meine Mutter wohnt am Niederrhein, ich fahre jedes Wochenende die 80 km "hoch" (Norden), um etwas von ihr zu haben, zumal mir diese Frischluft und diese Gesellschaft (ich lebe allein) ganz gut tut und wir uns auch gegenseitig im Alltag etwas unterstützen, sie macht meine Wäsche, ich die Einkäufe, koche des Öfteren ...

Langfristig plane ich auch, dort hinzuziehen, bin dort sogar schon gemeldet (aufgrund einer Vielzahl von Gründen  ), dennoch bin ich aufgrund meiner Arbeit noch an meinen alten Wohnort gebunden. Denn erst muss eine neue Arbeit her. Und das ist auch (teilweise sogar deshalb) mit einer guten Ausbildung und einem sehr guten Abschluss sehr schwer. Zumal ich auch eine Verabredung mit meinem Cheffe habe, noch 2011 zu bleiben.

Immer wieder erzeugt mein Arbeitsverhalten Unverständnis bei meinen Bekannten. Ich stehe 6 Uhr auf, komme um halb Sieben nach Hause ohne bis dahin was zu Abend gegessen zu haben. Dafür bekomme ich nicht etwa 2000 Euro im Monat (netto), sondern ne ganze ganze  Ecke weniger. Rechtsanwälte sind eben kniepig. Ich sehe eine gewisse Arbeitsverantwortung, ein gewisses Pensum, was selbstständig einzuhalten ist. Da habe ich keine Ausrede, wenn es zeitlich nicht passt, das ist zu machen und da nimmt mir keiner irgendetwas ab. Es ist eben keine große Firma wie speziell bei ihm, wo dann eben einer der anderen 8 Monteure etwas übernimmt, wenn man einen Tag krank ist. Auch kriege ich nicht direkt 25% oder 50% Zuschläge für jede Überminute, die ich auf der Arbeit hocke.

Dennoch ändert sich sowas nicht von heute auf Morgen. Alleine, wenn ich mir vorstelle, das ich mal einen Nachmittag später nicht hier sein könnte, weil ich ein Vorstellungsgespräch hätte ... Wie schon gesagt, die Arbeit ist am Tag danach noch da und dann muss ich eben die Überzeit selbst wieder ausgleichen. Ohne Vorteile aus Überstunden.

Immerhin wäre ich kein Sklave. "Sklaven würden nicht bezahlt, sondern verkauft."


----------



## Akium (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> gerecht (lt.wiki) bezeichnet einen idealen Zustand des sozialen Miteinanders, in dem es einen angemessenen, unparteilichen und einforderbaren Ausgleich der Interessen und der Verteilung von Gütern und Chancen zwischen den beteiligten Personen oder Gruppen gibt...



Wie schön, dass da das Wort "angemessen" erwähnt ist.. Somit ist die die Sache eigentlich geklärt. Da in der BRD jeder Euro der netto auf einem Konto landet bereits eine Staatsquote von round 50 % hinter sich gebracht hat, kann man wohl ruhigen Gewissens behaupten, dass diese Gelder bereits im Vorfeld in angemessenem Rahmen verteilt wurden. 

Somit wären sämtliche nachrangigen Abgaben nicht mehr zu diskutieren.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> 1 Mio sind immernoch ne menge Geld da gebe ich dir recht. Wenn er aber bei einer anderen Firma in einem anderen Land 5 Mio bekommt und da auch nicht mehr abgeben muss. Was sollte ihn hier halten?




vielleicht das was er hier geschaffen hat,oder auch familie udn freunde,oder einfach seine heimat?ich mein was hält jeden von uns hier in diesem land?eine zeitlang,weiss nicht ob das immer noch so ist,wurden zb in irland dringend handwerker benötigt.da hätte man wohl eine menge mehr geld verdienen können als hier.udn trotzdem gingen die wenigsten hin...
wenn sich hier ein anders gehaltsreglement für höher verdienende durchsetzt werden die bestimmt nicht haufenweise ins ausland abwandern...


----------



## vollmi (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vielleicht das was er hier geschaffen hat,oder auch familie udn freunde,oder einfach seine heimat?ich mein was hält jeden von uns hier in diesem land?eine zeitlang,weiss nicht ob das immer noch so ist,wurden zb in irland dringend handwerker benötigt.da hätte man wohl eine menge mehr geld verdienen können als hier.udn trotzdem gingen die wenigsten hin...



Wieviel Lohn gabs denn In irland mehr? Auch 500% oder eine Million?
Irgendwo ist jeder Käuflich.

Und zur zeit wandern in DE sehr viele ab. Nur schon was Ärzte und Laboranten angeht. Und die kriegen in der Schweiz ja nicht direkt 100% mehr Lohn.

mfG René


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich verstehe an deinem argument nicht was der arbeiter davon hat wenn man eine gehaltsobergrenze für manger festlegt außer das es den neid verringert.




klar geht es in diesem thread ja vorrangig um den punkt gerechte entlohnung.udn deswegen grundsätzlich meine frage ob es "gerecht" ist,das der manager,um beim beispiel zu bleiben,30-mal anstatt 10-mal so viel verdient wie der stahlarbeiter..._Ich _finde das nicht gerecht,aber die gehaltstsrukturen haben sich halt so entwickelt in deutschland....finde ich aber bei aller ungerechtigeit nicht sooo dramatisch,weil wir deutschen meist eh auf sehr hohem nioveau motzen...

aber

mein wunsch wäre viel mehr die vermögenden ab einer bestimmten einkommenshöhe,wieder beispielsweise 1,5 mio, mit einem höheren steuersatz zur kasse zu bitten und dieses geld wieder dem staat zurück zu führen...ich mein der arbeiter zahlt auf seine 3000 euro brutto ca. 475 euro steuern...das sind 1/6...bei 1,5 mio wäre der steueranteil demnach 250 k steuer...warum nicht auf dann auf 500 k erhöhen?klar ist das jetzt einfach dargestellt udn entbehrt vielen grundlagen,aber warum keine höhere vermögenssteuer ab einem bestimmten einkommen?


----------



## shadow24 (22. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und zur zeit wandern in DE sehr viele ab. Nur schon was Ärzte und Laboranten angeht. Und die kriegen in der Schweiz ja nicht direkt 100% mehr Lohn.



vielleicht wegen "sozialer ungerechtigkeit" ...


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mein wunsch wäre viel mehr die vermögenden ab einer bestimmten einkommenshöhe,wieder beispielsweise 1,5 mio, mit einem höheren steuersatz zur kasse zu bitten und dieses geld wieder dem staat zurück zu führen...ich mein der arbeiter zahlt auf seine 3000 euro brutto ca. 475 euro steuern...das sind 1/6...bei 1,5 mio wäre der steueranteil demnach 250 k steuer...warum nicht auf dann auf 500 k erhöhen?klar ist das jetzt einfach dargestellt udn entbehrt vielen grundlagen,aber warum keine höhere vermögenssteuer ab einem bestimmten einkommen?



warum sollte ein besserverdienender das denn mitmachen? er zahlt in absoluten zahlen doch schon deutlich mehr.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mein wunsch wäre viel mehr die vermögenden ab einer bestimmten einkommenshöhe,wieder beispielsweise 1,5 mio, mit einem höheren steuersatz zur kasse zu bitten und dieses geld wieder dem staat zurück zu führen...ich mein der arbeiter zahlt auf seine 3000 euro brutto ca. 475 euro steuern...das sind 1/6...bei 1,5 mio wäre der steueranteil demnach 250 k steuer...warum nicht auf dann auf 500 k erhöhen?klar ist das jetzt einfach dargestellt udn entbehrt vielen grundlagen,aber warum keine höhere vermögenssteuer ab einem bestimmten einkommen?



1. Verwechsle nicht Einkommen und Vermögen.

2. Der Einkommensteuersatz verhält sich progressiv. Er nimmt stetig zu

(1) [sup]1[/sup]Die tarifliche Einkommensteuer bemisst sich nach dem zu versteuernden Einkommen. [sup]2[/sup]Sie beträgt vorbehaltlich der §§ 32b, 32d, 34, 34a, 34b und 34c jeweils in Euro für zu versteuernde Einkommen 
1.bis 7 834 Euro (Grundfreibetrag):0;
2.von 7 835 Euro bis 13 139 Euro939,68 &#149; y + 1 400) &#149; y;
3.von 13 140 Euro bis 52 551 Euro228,74 &#149; z + 2 397) &#149; z + 1 007;
4.von 52 552 Euro bis 250 400 Euro:0,42 &#149; x &#150; 8 064;
5.von 250 401 Euro an:0,45 &#149; x &#150; 15 576.




Ab einem Einkommen von rund 250.000 beträgt er nahezu 45%, also schon recht nahe an der Hälfte.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mein wunsch wäre viel mehr die vermögenden ab einer bestimmten einkommenshöhe,wieder beispielsweise 1,5 mio, mit einem höheren steuersatz zur kasse zu bitten und dieses geld wieder dem staat zurück zu führen...ich mein der arbeiter zahlt auf seine 3000 euro brutto ca. 475 euro steuern...das sind 1/6...bei 1,5 mio wäre der steueranteil demnach 250 k steuer...warum nicht auf dann auf 500 k erhöhen?klar ist das jetzt einfach dargestellt udn entbehrt vielen grundlagen,aber warum keine höhere vermögenssteuer ab einem bestimmten einkommen?


Die deutschen Einkommenssteuertarife sind doch bereits progressiv. 
cO

Mit dem Einkommenssteuersatz in Luxembourg gehts mir noch deutlich besser als dies in Deutschland der Fall wäre. Also mit 1/6 kann da was nicht stimmen.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Mai 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> klar geht es in diesem thread ja vorrangig um den punkt gerechte entlohnung.udn deswegen grundsätzlich meine frage ob es "gerecht" ist,das der manager,um beim beispiel zu bleiben,30-mal anstatt 10-mal so viel verdient wie der mein wunsch wäre viel mehr die vermögenden ab einer bestimmten einkommenshöhe,wieder beispielsweise 1,5 mio, mit einem höheren steuersatz zur kasse zu bitten und dieses geld wieder dem staat zurück zu führen...ich mein der arbeiter zahlt auf seine 3000 euro brutto ca. 475 euro steuern...das sind 1/6...bei 1,5 mio wäre der steueranteil demnach 250 k steuer...warum nicht auf dann auf 500 k erhöhen?klar ist das jetzt einfach dargestellt udn entbehrt vielen grundlagen,aber warum keine höhere vermögenssteuer ab einem bestimmten einkommen?



Ich will da ja wirklich nicht in die Kerbe hauen zumal meine Vorposter das schon kommentiert haben aber: wenn man keine Ahnung hat....


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

Zu oben genannter Kombination mit 3000 Euro und 475 Euro kann es übrigens kommen. Verheiratetes Ehepaar, Steuerklasse 3 (Frau verdient weniger (60:40 Verhältnis, ab da lohnt es sich) oder gar nichts), mehrere Kinder auf der Lohnsteuerkarte.

Dann geht das ... Das führt allerdings dennoch dazu, das jene Person noch seinen Arbeitnehmeranteil zur Sozialversicherung (knapp über 20%) (hier: 600 Euro) abgezogen bekommt, sodass man netto unter 2000 Euro ausbezahlt bekommt. Im Normalfall sinds dann ca. 3 Kinder, bei denen Frauchen dann meistens zu Hause bleibt. Sprich des Männchen verdient zwar brutto 3000 Euro im Monat (was nicht wenig ist), die Familie hat aber dann schlussendlich knapp 2000 Euro + Kindergeld (600 Euro ca.) + evtl. Elterngeld (die ersten 2 Jahre, falls Frauchen damals gearbeitet hat), was bei einer 5-Mann Familie auch nicht die Welt ist.

Mit Steuerklasse 1, ohne Kinder, Religionszugehörigkeit auf der "Steuerkarte" (existiert ja nicht mehr) ist man ganz schnell bei knapp 800-900 Euronen Steuern, sprich 30%, Auszahlungsbetrag dann meist so 1600-1800 Euro.


Oben genannte Werte sind geschätzt aus dem Kopf heraus.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Mai 2012)

Steuer ist halt  so eine Sache. Wenn man wüsste wofür sie genau verwendet wird, wäre einem auch wohler. Schlimmer finde ich jedoch die Rentenbeiträge. Ich als deutlich  ü40 habe ja noch eine vage Chance auf Rente, die meisten von euch sind aber deutlich jünger und da sehe ich ziemlich schwarz.

Was die Einkommensverteilung angeht regt mich manchmal auch auf, dass ich schlicht und einfach das Falsche studiert habe um jemals reich zu werden.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

Wäre unser Steuersystem simpel, wäre ich ja quasi arbeitslos :-)


----------



## Hubautz (22. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wäre unser Steuersystem simpel, wäre ich ja quasi arbeitslos :-)



Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung in einen Fond für unschuldig in Not geratene Steuerfachangestellte spenden würde, würde dafür das Steuersystem vereinfacht.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Mai 2012)

wie war das mit steuererklärung auf bieruntersetzer?^^

und wenn ich später keine staatliche rente mehr bekomme obwohl es den generationenvertrag gibt, klag ich mir das ein


----------



## Hubautz (22. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wie war das mit steuererklärung auf bieruntersetzer?^^
> 
> und wenn ich später keine staatliche rente mehr bekomme obwohl es den generationenvertrag gibt, klag ich mir das ein



Und bei wem? Ich bin dann schon tot oder zumindest so dement dass es mir egal sein kann. 

Aber im Ernst: Selbst meiner Generation wird schon dringend angeraten zusätzlich privat vorzusorgen. Was ich an gesetzlicher Rente kriege wird schon knapp. Und das nach heutigen Berechnungen. Wie das in 20 Jahren aussieht weiß kein Mensch.


----------



## Ogil (22. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wie war das mit steuererklärung auf bieruntersetzer?^^


Der Satz "Ich unterwerfe mich den Entscheidungen der Obrigkeit und finde mich mit meinen bezahlten Steuern ab" passt da locker drauf. Was natuerlich nur zieht, wenn man nicht zu einer vollstaendigen Steuererklaerung verpflichtet ist.

Und zur gesetzlichen Rentenvorsorge bzw. zusaetzlichen privaten Rentenvorsorgen: Ich sehe nicht ein einen betraechtlichen Teil meines Einkommens in einen Topf zu zahlen, aus dem ich eventuell (falls es das dann noch gibt, falls ich dann noch lebe, falls man dann ueberhaupt vor 80 einen Rentenanspruch hat) einen kleinen Teil wieder bekomme. Das war fuer mich persoenlich zumindest auch ein Argument gegen den Arbeitsmarkt D.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst: Selbst meiner Generation wird schon dringend angeraten zusätzlich privat vorzusorgen. Was ich an gesetzlicher Rente kriege wird schon knapp. Und das nach heutigen Berechnungen. Wie das in 20 Jahren aussieht weiß kein Mensch.



Meine Mutter arbeitet bei der BfA, Bereich Riester. Natürlich habe ich ne private Altersvorsorge, Frau Mama hat mir dazu geraten. Dennoch setz ich mehr Hoffnung in mein Dauerspiel beim Lotto ;-)
Samstag kam übrigens der Fahrer vom Thai-Lieferservice mit einer neuen Mercedes C-Klasse bei mir vorgefahren. Fazit: er kann sich das Auto leisten, ich mir das Thai-Food. Und da es so schön heißt: "Der Idealismus wächst mit der Entfernung zum Problem", bin ich auch schon wieder weg aus diesem Thread.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

pro7 nachrichten

derzeit studie 900.000 geringverdiener arbeiten 55 stunden die woche bei nur 9 euro brutto die woche oder weniger

die wirtschaft drückt den lohn immer mehr


----------

